# Superman vs Super Buu



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

IMO the battledome has been pretty boring just lately, but I have noticed alot of people like to debate when a dbz character is involved or is against a comic one.
So as the thread says Superman vs Super buu, and I dont think this has been done on here before at least not against super buu anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

Which Superman?

And Super Buu 1,2, or 3?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jan 3, 2007)

Super Buu FTW.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 3, 2007)

Super Buu lacks the killing instinct and amazing learning capabilities. IMO, Kid Buu stands a better chance even if he is less powerful.


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

> Endless Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Which Superman?
> ...


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Super Buu lacks the killing instinct and amazing learning capabilities. IMO, Kid Buu stands a better chance even if he is less powerful.


But Kid Buu cant turn him into chocolate at least we have never seen him do that like the others


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > PC Superman
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.... I feel sorry for Buu now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> But Kid Buu cant turn him into chocolate at least we have never seen him do that like the others



He has the antenna, is there any reason to assume he doesn't have one of the signature powers of all of the other forms?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2007)

Mike, you do know about the edit button right?


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> He has the antenna, is there any reason to assume he doesn't have one of the signature powers of all of the other forms?


Its post crises supes. And Im suprised by you your usually the one to say theres no proof he can do that considering we have never seen him do it before.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> But Kid Buu cant turn him into chocolate at least we have never seen him do that like the others



When Kid Buu was fighting Fat Buu, Kid Buu once tried to attack with his antenna and Fat Buu dodged it. Considering ki blasts wouldn't do a damn thing to any version of Buu and Fat Buu had to dodge that particular attack, I'm led to believe that attack is in fact the "candy transformer".


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> When Kid Buu was fighting Fat Buu, Kid Buu once tried to attack with his antenna and Fat Buu dodged it. Considering ki blasts wouldn't do a damn thing to any version of Buu and Fat Buu had to dodge that particular attack, I'm led to believe that attack is in fact the "candy transformer".


Yeah maybe he can Im just saying we have never seen him do it before so we dont 100% know for certain thats why I used Super Buu instead because he can definatly do it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Its post crises supes. And Im suprised by you your usually the one to say theres no proof he can do that considering we have never seen him do it before.



Mike misunderstood when you said 'PC' as it can also to refer to the far superior 'Pre-Crisis' Superman


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm seeing two options for Buu, either turn Supes into candy or absorb him.  I don't think there's any more options for Buu to win.  Other than that, Supes has it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

It's Post - Crisis?

Well that makes it fairer.

Anyway, I say he freezes him and tosses him into the core of the sun.


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> It's Post - Crisis?
> 
> Well that makes it fairer.
> 
> Anyway, I say he freezes him and tosses him into the core of the sun.


I dont think supes would try freezing him at first he would probrably have a slug fest with him. And in between the slug fest Buu decides to turn him into candy and then he eats him adding his powers to his own.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2007)

Pre crisis (Silver Age) Superman would win with ease.

Post crisis Superman...
My moneys on Super Buu  Mainly because i believe superman to be around Goku's level(SSJ3).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2007)

Buu has magical abilities, and Superman is weak to magic! :amazed

I think he would turn Superman into chocolate, not the hard candy. If he did the hard candy, Superman might be able to still control himself like Vegetto did.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> December 21st, 2006 -- Shittiest day in history!



How come?


----------



## Fleak (Jan 3, 2007)

Buu will obviously win, he'd just eat Superman. O.O


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Except Superman has resisted magical transmutation before.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 4, 2007)

Ultimate Buu was the strongest canon villian. I'd put Post-Crisis Superman at about Chou-Gohan level besides speed. I'd think Buu may win. But I could be wrong.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

any version of superbuu turns superman into super chocolate and casually eats him


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

Superman has resisted magical transmutation before. Blaze, in her home realm nonetheless.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Not to mention it's not like he's just going to stand there and let it hit him.


----------



## Kai (Jan 4, 2007)

When Super Buu absorbed Gohan, didn't he also still contain the powers of Gotenks and Piccolo?

I'm going to give this to Super Buu.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

When Super Buu absobed Mystic Gohan, Gotenks already defused.


----------



## Alucard45Maximum (Jan 4, 2007)

yea but some reason gohan buu was able to do the Ghost kamikaze attack which is clearly a Gotenks move


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Superman has resisted magical transmutation before. Blaze, in her home realm nonetheless.



I remember hearing that was a case of DEM...

Regardless, it's not really a problem for supes for 2 reasons:

a) Buu still needs to hit him (a difficult feat to say the least), and

b) There's no guaranteeing that turning supes into confectionary will weaken him (just look at Candy Vegetto)


----------



## MasterFox (Jan 4, 2007)

Alucard45Maximum said:


> yea but some reason gohan buu was able to do the Ghost kamikaze attack which is clearly a Gotenks move



That was because Buu is a fast learner.  He can copy others attacks after he's seen it once.  Remember, he saw gotenks use ghost kamikaze attack  in the room of spirit and time.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

DBZ vs Comic again


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 4, 2007)

MasterFox said:


> That was because Buu is a fast learner.  He can copy others attacks after he's seen it once.  Remember, he saw gotenks use ghost kamikaze attack  in the room of spirit and time.



Not only that, but he gains the knowledge and memories of those he absorbs. Remember when he absorbed Piccolo, how he kept taunting Gohan that "he taught him better"?



Dire Rild said:


> DBZ vs Comic again



Yeah. And believe it or not, the OP'er thinks this:



Jaydaime said:


> IMO the battledome has been pretty boring just lately, *but I have noticed alot of people like to debate when a dbz character is involved or is against a comic one.*



... I must've been reading a _different _OBF.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in agreement with HugeGuy in that, regardless of power, Kid Buu would most likely have a better chance against Superman than Super Buu.

Even though he lacked the raw power, he clearly made up for it with fluidity in his attacks, more creative and surprising methods of attack, and MUCH faster regenerative abilities.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> I'm in agreement with HugeGuy in that, regardless of power, Kid Buu would most likely have a better chance against Superman than Super Buu.
> 
> Even though he lacked the raw power, he clearly made up for it with fluidity in his attacks, more creative and surprising methods of attack, and MUCH faster regenerative abilities.



super buu >>>>>>>>... kid buu

super buu took on the personalities of whom he absorbed, he was still superior to kid buu who just tried to kill you immediately. If super buu was blood lusted the fights he had would of been over, like fighting goku and vegeta in his body and chou gohan as buutenks


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> super buu >>>>>>>>... kid buu
> 
> super buu took on the personalities of whom he absorbed, he was still superior to kid buu who just tried to kill you immediately. If super buu was blood lusted the fights he had would of been over, like fighting goku and vegeta in his body and chou gohan as buutenks


But he _wasn't_ blood lusted. 

And Super Buu's habit of edit: NOT getting the fights over with ASAP is his problem if he's going to face Superman.

Kid Buu's direct "Kill-em-all" style is what's needed.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> But he _wasn't_ blood lusted.
> 
> And Super Buu's habit of getting the fights over with ASAP is his problem if he's going to face Superman.
> 
> Kid Buu's direct "Kill-em-all" style is what's needed.



although i agree kid buu >>>> superman, kidd buu would get wrecked by super buu. 

Kid Buu would just blow up the planet, killing superman regenerate and laugh


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Would that be sufficient enough to take out Supes though?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Would that be sufficient enough to take out Supes though?



superman was killed by window shattering punches by doomsday, he isnt more durable than a planet.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> superman was killed by window shattering punches by doomsday, he isnt more durable than a planet.



He survived being in a black hole.



Endless Mike said:


> Not really, Superman has taken much more powerful attacks like a missile that could destroy half a galaxy and wasn't even hurt (and that was Post - Crisis).


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> He survived being in a black hole.



and couldnt survive doomsday's window shattering punches


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> and couldnt survive doomsday's window shattering punches



What a idiot. You know what you are saying is false.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> What a idiot. You know what you are saying is false.



so superman did not die by doomsday punches?

or are u saying doomsday punches >>> blackhole


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2007)

If you wanna be a dick about it, Superman survived reality shattering punches in Infinate Crisis (from Superboy Prime).

And yes, Superboys punches were more than likely as Strong as doomsdays, or stronger. He just didn't take the same, and superman was impailed on doomsdays spikes, thats what killed him in the end.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> so superman did not die by doomsday punches?
> 
> or are u saying doomsday punches >>> blackhole


Which version of Superman got killed by Doomsday's window shattering punches? 

I'm curious.

@Thanoscopter: Is there a special property of Doomsday's spikes that made them able to break through Superman's skin, did Doomsday's punches weaken him sufficiently, or was there kryponite nearby?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Which version of Superman got killed by Doomsday's window shattering punches?
> 
> I'm curious.
> 
> @Thanoscopter: Is there a special property of Doomsday's spikes that made them able to break through Superman's skin, did Doomsday's punches weaken him sufficiently, or was there kryponite nearby?



Doomsday was a Kryptonian from my understanding


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> Doomsday was a Kryptonian from my understanding


Was he?

Where did jplaya get the window shattering thing from?  Was that the extent of Doomsday's powers?

Anyway imo, Super Buu's abilities wouldn't be sufficient enough to beat Superman, unless Supes was fighting on an off day.

Kid Buu, on the other hand........


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Was he?
> 
> Where did jplaya get the window shattering thing from?  Was that the extent of Doomsday's powers?
> 
> Anyway imo, Super Buu's abilities wouldn't be sufficient enough to beat Superman, unless Supes was fighting on an off day.



absortion, turn to candy, use your own moves against you, instant regen, galaxy, destruction, isnt enough to beat someone who died from window shattering punches?

homie please


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Was he?
> 
> Where did jplaya get the window shattering thing from?  Was that the extent of Doomsday's powers?
> 
> ...



Jplaya is full of shit all the time. Just letting you know that


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Was he?
> 
> Where did jplaya get the window shattering thing from?  Was that the extent of Doomsday's powers?
> 
> ...



superman died by punches that were shattering windows during the fight.

kid buu would casually finish off superman instantly, while superbuu would play around and casually wipe him off with no sweat from his brow once he got bored


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> absortion, turn to candy, use your own moves against you, instant regen, galaxy, destruction, isnt enough to beat someone who died from window shattering punches?
> 
> homie please


When did Super Buu destroy a galaxy? 

Oh wait!  Did you mean when Bibidi was using the original Buu to systematically destroy the universe(from what I remember)?  I don't think that Buu was able to take out entire galaxies all at once in a speed sufficient enough to easily take out Supes, though.  

I think it was more of a "Let's destroy this planet next!" type of thing.

I don't know though, because it's been a while since I've seen DBZ........>>


Dire Rild said:


> Jplaya is full of shit all the time. Just letting you know that


If I could make Phenomenol curl, then I'm gonna try to do the same to jplaya.


jplaya2023 said:


> superman died by punches that were shattering windows during the fight.


But Rild just said that he died by getting impaled on Doomsday's spikes.......



jplaya2023 said:


> kid buu would casually finish off superman instantly, while superbuu would play around and casually wipe him off with no sweat from his brow once he got bored


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> superman was killed by window shattering punches by doomsday, he isnt more durable than a planet.



1) Doomsday's Kryptonian. Kryptonians bypasses one another's bio-electric aura, leaving only their natural density.

2) Superman can exchange blows that shake the planet and send people FTL.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 1) Doomsday's Kryptonian. Kryptonians bypasses one another's bio-electric aura, leaving only their natural density.
> 
> 2) Superman can exchange blows that shake the planet and send people FTL.



buu can shake the planet by casually powering up. You aint saying nothing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> buu can shake the planet by casually powering up. You aint saying nothing.



So?

What does that do for the battle but shake the battleground?

Sbustance over style.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So?
> 
> What does that do for the battle but shake the battleground?
> 
> Sbustance over style.



it translates to buu doing the same things as superman but doing it better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> it translates to buu doing the same things as superman but doing it better.



No. Ki is ki. Not physical blows.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No. Ki is ki. Not physical blows.



the hell? when ki is exerted through one's body through punches and kicks it is physical blows


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> the hell? when ki is exerted through one's body through punches and kicks it is physical blows



Since when did a punch from a Z warrior is equivalent to the effects of a planet buster?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Since when did a punch from a Z warrior is equivalent to the effects of a planet buster?



since z warriors are damaged more from punches than planet busters. 

Frieza was more damaged from ssj goku whooping his ass than the planet exploding when he was half dead

cell took more damage from gohan's 2 punches then king kaiou's planet blowing up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> since z warriors are damaged more from punches than planet busters.



The effects of ki and physical blows are not completely the same.

You don't see a punch or a kick disintegrating enemies.



> Frieza was more damaged from ssj goku whooping his ass than the planet exploding when he was half dead



He was cut in half by his own kienzan. Then Goku lent him some of his ki, and then retaliated against Frieza's blast. Then the planet exploded.



> cell took more damage from gohan's 2 punches then king kaiou's planet blowing up



You've completely interpretted that wrong.

Cell self-destructed, which forced Goku to IT them both to King Kai's planet.

Then, from the single cell, he regenerated himself.


----------



## Kai (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> absortion, turn to candy, use your own moves against you, instant regen, galaxy, destruction, isnt enough to beat someone who died from window shattering punches?
> 
> homie please



Super Buu does not have any galaxy destruction blasts, although I would have to agree that Super Buu wins.

I doubt Supes can get out of absorption.

He still has the abilities and intelligence of Goten+Trunks, Piccolo, and MS Gohan.


----------



## MasterFox (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard somewhere that superman was immune from transmutation. 
 If super buu has the intelligence and abilities of those he absorbed in this fight, then I'd say he can formulate a plan that he could defeat superman with.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 4, 2007)

I seriously doubt Superman would give Super Buu time to formulate a plan and even then, what abilities that he absorbed from everyone else would really help him at all?


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 4, 2007)

Superman will lose against nearly every main DBZ character. Super fast fighters who actually know how to fight. If Superman knew how to fight, he wouldn't get his ass beat by ordinary humans using technology lol. Super Buu destroyed every human on earth... or nearly every human within mins. Can Superman do that? No!!! It's take him sometimes more than a punch to kill a human. Super Buu can breathe in outer space. Superman needs a space suit . Too many reasons why Superman would get his ass beat.

Super Buu: Fight me!
Super Man: What the hell is that?!
Super Buu: Me turn you into the fruit cake you really are!
Super Man: WTF! AAHHH AHHH!!! 

*poom*

Super Buu: Yum. Tasty.

Also Superman would have to do a lot more than punches to destroy Buu. The Z-Fighters were blowing him up and he was coming back like it was nothing. Not to mention Buu isn't that dumb. He was smart enough to absorb Gotenks, Piccolo (who isn't dumb by the way), and Gohan. If he really needed to absorb Superman, he would do it.


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Anyway imo, Super Buu's abilities wouldn't be sufficient enough to beat Superman, unless Supes was fighting on an off day.
> 
> Kid Buu, on the other hand........


What are you talking about! Super Buu out classes Kid Buu in everyway posible, he has all the Buu's powers plus the strengths and powers of  Mystic Gohan,Trunks,Goten and Picollo's interlect. We dont even know for sure if kid Buu can use the candy transformer or not considering we have never seen him do it before.
So tell me why Kid Buu would do so much better? the only thing you keep saying is Kid Buu was more bloodlusted, well that lust for blood couldn't kill Goku straight away or Vegeta as a matter of fact.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

Acapella said:


> Superman will lose against nearly every main DBZ character. Super fast fighters who actually know how to fight. If Superman knew how to fight, he wouldn't get his ass beat by ordinary humans using technology lol.



1) Superman has actually been trained in hand-to-hand combat by a few characters.

2) World politics & vigilantism.

3) Some DC technology is enough to give DBZ warriors trouble.



> Super Buu destroyed every human on earth... or nearly every human within mins. Can Superman do that? No!!! It's take him sometimes more than a punch to kill a human.



If he wanted to, he can ignite the atmosphere with his heat vision.



> Super Buu can breathe in outer space. Superman needs a space suit . Too many reasons why Superman would get his ass beat.



Superman doesn't need a space suit, actually.



> Super Buu: Fight me!
> Super Man: What the hell is that?!
> Super Buu: Me turn you into the fruit cake you really are!
> Super Man: WTF! AAHHH AHHH!!!
> ...



Wouldn't be quite as easy though.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Jan 4, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> When Kid Buu was fighting Fat Buu, Kid Buu once tried to attack with his antenna and Fat Buu dodged it. Considering ki blasts wouldn't do a damn thing to any version of Buu and Fat Buu had to dodge that particular attack, I'm led to believe that attack is in fact the "candy transformer".



Dude 

that could be true, but remember that every attack kid buu (including physical attacks) damaged mr. buu.(<that actually indangered him dying without disinagrating him)


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Jan 4, 2007)

Acapella said:


> Superman will lose against nearly every main DBZ character. Super fast fighters who actually know how to fight. If Superman knew how to fight, he wouldn't get his ass beat by ordinary humans using technology lol. Super Buu destroyed every human on earth... or nearly every human within mins. Can Superman do that? No!!! It's take him sometimes more than a punch to kill a human. Super Buu can breathe in outer space. Superman needs a space suit . Too many reasons why Superman would get his ass beat.
> 
> Super Buu: Fight me!
> Super Man: What the hell is that?!
> ...



Superman is faster by the way.

and just because supes cannot blow up planets does not mean he is not powerful it just means he doesn;t have any planet bursting attacks.(but that is where his heat comes into to play)

and his heat vision could completely disinagrate him with full power heat vision.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> What are you talking about! Super Buu out classes Kid Buu in everyway posible, he has all the Buu's powers plus the strengths and powers of  Mystic Gohan,Trunks,Goten and Picollo's interlect. We dont even know for sure if kid Buu can use the candy transformer or not considering we have never seen him do it before.
> So tell me why Kid Buu would do so much better? the only thing you keep saying is Kid Buu was more bloodlusted, well that lust for blood couldn't kill Goku straight away or Vegeta as a matter of fact.


Keep it in your pants, this is just a debate.

The reason that I place Kid Buu on a higher tier than Super Buu is because of the added blood lust, arguably an infinite stamina, and MUCH faster regenerative abilities.  He can just keep going and going and going.  Super Buu, on the other hand, _can_ get tired.  

We've _seen_ him huffing and puffing before.


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

We know that superman can travel close to lightspeed but can he fight that fast? also we dont actually know how fast Dbz characters can go but it is pretty clear that there comabt speed is faster then there traveling speed.


----------



## Orion (Jan 4, 2007)

supes isnt a area im very strong on(too lazy to get the comics)but im preety sure he has travelled and fought at lightspeed,and his full power heat vision can vap atmoshperes and wouldnt put it past him to be able to vap a planet with them honestly.if supes takes this to the sun i dont see anyway super buu can win after supes gets charged for like 5 mins and just keeps getting stronger and stronger and stronger.


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

> Sarutobi said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it in your pants, this is just a debate.
> ...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Acapella said:


> Superman will lose against nearly every main DBZ character. Super fast fighters who actually know how to fight. If Superman knew how to fight, he wouldn't get his ass beat by ordinary humans using technology lol. Super Buu destroyed every human on earth... or nearly every human within mins. Can Superman do that? No!!! It's take him sometimes more than a punch to kill a human. Super Buu can breathe in outer space. Superman needs a space suit . Too many reasons why Superman would get his ass beat.
> 
> Super Buu: Fight me!
> Super Man: What the hell is that?!
> ...




ether 

thread over 

close it up mods


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > Wrong he doesn't have more stamina and he doesn't regenerate faster like I have allready said Super Buu outclasses Kid Buu in every way, tell me where you have got this from or are these just your oppinions.
> >
> >
> > Yes in a fight against the most powerfull character in Dbz
> ...


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Show me a scan of a fatigued Kid Buu.


And you show me a scan of Kid Buu fighting somebody anywhere near as powerfull as Super Vegetto.
If you cant then I sugest you shut up about how you think Kid Buu is on a higher tier then Super Buu because that is only *YOUR opinion*, whereas it is a *FACT* that super buu is the second most powerfull character in Dbz next to Vegetto period.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> And you show me a scan of Kid Buu fighting somebody anywhere near as powerfull as Super Vegeto.
> If you cant then I sugest you shut up about how you think Kid Buu is on a higher tier then Super Buu because that is only *YOUR opinion*, whereas it is a *FACT* that super buu is the second most powerfull charcter in Dbz next to Vegeto period.


Super Buu was outclassed badly against Vegetto.  You are speaking as if Buu was going toe-to-toe with him.

And why are you getting so hyped up?


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Super Buu was outclassed badly against Vegetto.  You are speaking as if Buu was going toe-to-toe with him.
> 
> And why are you getting so hyped up?


Okay Ill say it like this then.
SSJ3 Goku could go toe-to-toe with Kid buu, Super Buu is Buu, Goten, Trunks, Picollo and MSGohan all in one, a SSJ3 goku isn't even as powerfull or at the very most as power as just MSGohan on his own. Think about it.
And Im not getting hyped up I just cant see why you seem to think Kid Buu is on a higher tier then Super Buu when clearly he's not.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

the difference in power level between chou buu and vegetto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the difference in power between kid buu and ssj3 goku


----------



## Kai (Jan 4, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> What are you talking about! Super Buu out classes Kid Buu in everyway posible, he has all the Buu's powers plus the strengths and powers of  Mystic Gohan,Trunks,Goten and Picollo's interlect. We dont even know for sure if kid Buu can use the candy transformer or not considering we have never seen him do it before.
> So tell me why Kid Buu would do so much better? the only thing you keep saying is Kid Buu was more bloodlusted, well that lust for blood couldn't kill Goku straight away or Vegeta as a matter of fact.



Actually Kid Buu is the essence of pure evil, and is just pure destruction.

He is less powerful than Super Buu 3 but is far more dangerous.

Can't reallly say I'm biased now, eh?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2007)

Supes fights at high speeds all the time. During the Domsday fight the flash stated he had trouble keeping up with their movements. 

If Supes was fighting kid buu he'd realize that he was a mindlessbeast and wouldn't hesitate to freeze kid buu. If this was pre-crisis supes he could even freeze buu in space.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 4, 2007)

Super Buu is RUBBER PLASTIC.

Superman uses heat ray.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 4, 2007)

Ugh. Same tard, different days.

Anyways, Supes has more than a few ways of destroying SB. Super Buu would probably give him a few problems, because he's a really... odd fighter (Ghost Kamikaze Fighters? Yeah, that'd be worth seeing Supes face at that), but he'd still lose.

Absorbtion? One of Supes biggest villains is the Parasite, someone who gets stronger from simple _contact_. He can deal with it. Plus his overall speed bonus and him being more sensible than both Gotenks and Gohan combined would help him avoid that fate.

I think we are discounting his heat vision as well, which could easily atomize him beyond repair. And considering Superman has far greater strength than any DBZ character has yet to exhibit, he might be able to start pounding him like Vegetto did.

But a fun fight, imho. I _love_ Super Buu as a villain.


----------



## Orion (Jan 4, 2007)

i can see super buu and supes having a good fight if they stay on earth,but if supes flies into the sun......dear god help buu because its going to get nasty.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 5, 2007)

u know what, fuck this shit. Superman is a retarded character. I've read he's been able to move the planet by just pushing it which is just extremely stupid. Every time i make a point, someone says something hilariously funny about Superman's heat vision, which is JUST heat vision, and some old and different version of Superman that makes no sense. It's almost like Superman doesn't even follow a story. You'll see one Superman getting beat by muhammad ali and another Superman being able to push the whole freaking planet out of orbit. I mean, wtf. hahaha. Regardless of everything ridiculous thing comics make Superman do, Dragon Ball Z characters will kick his ass with Ki blasts and extremely fast punch/kick combos.

so excuse me for coming back to this forum. It's impossible -_-.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

> u know what, fuck this shit. Superman is a retarded character. I've read he's been able to move the planet by just pushing it which is just extremely stupid.



Yes, Earth-1 Superman was able to push entire planets.



> Every time i make a point, someone says something hilariously funny about Superman's heat vision, which is JUST heat vision, and some old and different version of Superman that makes no sense.



If the temperature is high enough, the entire atmosphere of the Earth would be ignited. Human Torch is able to do this, IIRC.

In addition, Superman's heat vision has been wide enough to literally encompass the whole of the planet (the whole half facing him).



> It's almost like Superman doesn't even follow a story. You'll see one Superman getting beat by muhammad ali and another Superman being able to push the whole freaking planet out of orbit. I mean, wtf. hahaha. Regardless of everything ridiculous thing comics make Superman do, Dragon Ball Z characters will kick his ass with Ki blasts and extremely fast punch/kick combos.



Actually, with regards to certain versions of Superman, DBZ characters won't be sufficent to "kick his ass".



> so excuse me for coming back to this forum. It's impossible -_-.



Comicdom does have over 60 years of publishing history.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Superman fought Muhammed Ali under a red sun where he had no powers....

To address all the other DBZtard bullshit:

Absorbtion won't work. It didn't work on Vegeto because he erected a temporary barrier, Superman has a constant bioelectric field around him that functions far superior than that.

Transmutation might work, but he has resisted similar things before, and either way, he wouldn't let it hit him.

Superman is far faster, in both speed and reaction time. He could simply freeze him before Buu even realized what was going on and dump him into the sun. Or he could sundip to increase his power exponentially.

If all else fails, he can use Torquasm - Vo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is a Kryptonian mental discipline that basically does for real what jplaya claims Itachi's Tsukiyomi can do. In other words, it draws a physical battle onto a mental plain, and actually warps reality, setting the mental battle in the real world. In this form, Superman is essentially god and controls reality. He was even capable of using this to defeat Dominus, who was an extremely powerful cosmic being that had easily defeated Kismet (who is the DC equivalent of Eternity).




EDIT: Whoever negrepped me for this post (I'm guessing it was Acapella), try actually debating against my evidence instead of just indulging in spite and ad hominem attacks.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> I dont think supes would try freezing him at first he would probrably have a slug fest with him. And in between the slug fest Buu decides to turn him into candy and then he eats him adding his powers to his own.



You saw how Gohan was murdering Super Buu just by punching the hell out of him really hard?  Superman hits MUCH hardder than Gohan.  Buu couldn't handle that kind of punishment and he likely will be unable to trick Clark into getting absorbed.

Also if Vegitto could withstand being turned into candy it is quite possible that Superman could as well, especially considering the fact that Superman has much more experience dealing with magic than Goku (remember, Superman isn't weak against magic, he just isn't invulnerable to it)


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Enclave said:


> You saw how Gohan was murdering Super Buu just by punching the hell out of him really hard?  Superman hits MUCH hardder than Gohan.  *Buu couldn't handle that kind of punishment and he likely will be unable to trick Clark into getting absorbed*.


Where did you come up with that conclusion?
Buu tricked Gotenks, Piccolo(one with a sharp mind), and Gohan with ease. None of them could escape from the absorption, why wouldn't he be able to trick Supes?



			
				Enclave said:
			
		

> Also if Vegitto could withstand being turned into candy it is quite possible that Superman could as well, especially considering the fact that Superman has much more experience dealing with magic than Goku (remember, Superman isn't weak against magic, he just isn't invulnerable to it)



Vegetto didn't resist turning into candy, he very much did. He was just able to fight in that form, unlike the other casualties.

First of all, we don't even know if Supes could be transmuted into a jawbreaker. Second of all, we don't know if he would be able to fight as a jawbreaker since the criteria of being able to fight in that form or being turned into plain old candy was never specified. Third, we don't know how strong Superman would be in that form.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 5, 2007)

Wait, Superman can now warp reality and has a constant bio-electric field around him? See it's stuff like that makes me stick to watching JLU for my superhero needs. Superman is truly the Jack of all Trades.  Seriosuly DC, get some new writers.

Anyways, due to evidence presented, Supes wins by a landslide.  I thought absorbtion could've helped Buu to win, but Supes is too powerful for Super Buu to stand even the smallest chance.  Superman bitchslaps Buu.


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Wait, Superman can now warp reality and has a constant bio-electric field around him? See it's stuff like that makes me stick to watching JLU for my superhero needs.  The only guy that can beat Supes is god (probably not even him), WTF indeed.  Superman is truly the Jack of all Trades.
> 
> Anyways, due to evidence presented, Supes wins by a landslide.  I thought absorbtion could've helped Buu to win, but Supes is too powerful for Super Buu to stand even the smallest chance.  Superman bitchslaps Buu.



I still say Flash can beat him.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know about Flash winning, all Supes has to do is THINK of a new ability, a boom, he has it. LOL

I officialy anounce my hatred for Superman.  Although that won't impede my ability to debate fairly. (although JLU Supes is cool tho)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Personally I think T-Vo is a stupid power, and AFAIK he's only used it four times. At least he can't use it instantly as it takes a little while to build up to the Theta State.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 5, 2007)

^has supes shown any new tricks lately?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not sure, I don't have every recent comic. You'd have to ask CBG.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> ^has supes shown any new tricks lately?



None that I am aware of but frying Buu in the sun or using a intense heat vision should be enough to kill Buu.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2007)

If Super boo Eats Superman, that would be a downgrade, all of a sudden he dont know Martial Arts


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Space said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Kid Buu is the essence of pure evil, and is just pure destruction.
> ...


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Enclave said:
> 
> 
> > *You saw how Gohan was murdering Super Buu *just by punching the hell out of him really hard?  Superman hits MUCH hardder than Gohan.  Buu couldn't handle that kind of punishment and he likely will be unable to trick Clark into getting absorbed.
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:
			
		

> Except this is Super Buu Gohan not just Super Buu   and we dont actually know how hard Super Buu Gohan hits, also I think if he can trick Picollo into being absorbed then he should have a fair idea of how to do it to Clark Kent dont you.



Superman has shown feats of strength far surpassing anything anybody in Dragonball has ever shown.  It is a very safe bet that Supermans punches would hurt more than Super Buu 3's punches or Vegittos punches.



			
				Jaydaime said:
			
		

> But he didn't withstand being turned into candy so thats your theory out the window.



So I was imagining candy Vegitto kicking Super Buu 3's ass?


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> But he didn't withstand being turned into candy so thats your theory out the window.



Do?s this ring a bell at all?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Mortal Cheese said:


> If Super boo Eats Superman, that would be a downgrade, all of a sudden he dont know Martial Arts



Except Superman does know martial arts.... and Buu never did anything that could even be remotely considered "martial arts".



> Except this is Super Buu Gohan not just Super Buu and we dont actually know how hard Super Buu Gohan hits



Appeal to ignorance.



> also I think if he can trick Picollo into being absorbed then he should have a fair idea of how to do it to Clark Kent dont you.



Except Superman is much faster than Picollo, much stronger, and has a biolectric barrier.



> But he didn't withstand being turned into candy so thats your theory out the window.



Buu's never been hit with a nerf gun, does that mean one would kill him?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 5, 2007)

Probably Buu, I dont see an attack from Supes being enough to destory Buu the only thing that could kill him in the end was a spirit bomb and that is because it pretty much works best on the more evil you are and Buu was like pure evil at the time. But as far as strength and probably speed Supes beats him, but Buu has alot of endurence, then agian so does supes. The reason I see Buu winning is because he is esentually magic and Supes is weak agenst magic.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Probably Buu, I dont see an attack from Supes being enough to destory Buu the only thing that could kill him in the end was a spirit bomb and that is because it pretty much works best on the more evil you are and Buu was like pure evil at the time.



Wrong, just because that was what eventually killed him doesn't mean it was the only thing that could kill him. The best we've seen him regenerate from was mist, reducing him to a state any lower than that would kill him. Goku even said that he could have killed him in his fat form, and Vegeto stated he could have killed Super Buu 3.



> But as far as strength and probably speed Supes beats him, but Buu has alot of endurence, then agian so does supes. The reason I see Buu winning is because he is esentually magic and Supes is weak agenst magic.



Yet he has defeated much more powerful magical foes in the past.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Do?s this ring a bell at all?


Like I just said he didn't withstand being turned into Candy so whats your point?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 5, 2007)

> Wrong, just because that was what eventually killed him doesn't mean it was the only thing that could kill him. The best we've seen him regenerate from was mist, reducing him to a state any lower than that would kill him. Goku even said that he could have killed him in his fat form, and Vegeto stated he could have killed Super Buu 3.



They stated? They state back in the Cell Saga that Cell could destory the entire universe. So then I guess that means SuperBuu 3 could destory the universe several times over. Can Supes destory the universe?



> Yet he has defeated much more powerful magical foes in the past.



Well where these foes born from magic itself? Plus correct me if I am wrong might of been a filler, but didnt Buu go into Vegitos body and start controling his body? Vegito only resisted because of his Ki control, if this move is canon then I don't see how supes can avoid it.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Like I just said he didn't withstand being turned into Candy so whats your point?



Well, when I made that point a few pages back, I never said that Supes would resist it. I believed that he would get turned to candy, and the same thing would happen as in the clip you just saw.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike tell me how superman can kill Super Buu? when he will just keep regenerating all of the time.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Well, when I made that point a few pages back, I never said that Supes would resist it. I believed that he would get turned to candy, and the same thing would happen as in the clip you just saw.


But I wasn't talking to you I was replying to the guy that said he couldn't withstand being turned into candy and then you quoted me on it. But I agree with you that supes might be able to controll the candy form or he might not, but I think Vegetto's Ki energy had something to do with him being able to controll it to be honest.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> But I wasn't talking to you I was replying to the guy that said he couldn't withstand being turned into candy and then you quoted me on it. But I agree with you that supes might be able to controll the candy form or he might not, but I think Vegetto's Ki energy had something to do with him being able to controll it to be honest.



Ah, so I guess you decided to ignore my post that was before the video clip?  I pointed out exactly what I meant by what I said in that.  Of course it goes against your argument of Buu being better than Superman so I can understand you ignoring it.

Also, somebody said (might of been you, I don't recall at the moment) that Superman doesn't have a way to kill Buu even though his heat vision alone should be more than strong enough to do the job.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Ah, so I guess you decided to ignore my post that was before the video clip?  I pointed out exactly what I meant by what I said in that.  Of course it goes against your argument of Buu being better than Superman so I can understand you ignoring it.
> 
> Also, somebody said (might of been you, I don't recall at the moment) that Superman doesn't have a way to kill Buu even though his heat vision alone should be more than strong enough to do the job.


I didn't reply to your last post because it wasn't good enough to be woth replying to but just to make you happy I will do. Also why will heat vision be able to kill Buu he will just keep regenerating.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> I didn't reply to your last post because it wasn't good enough to be woth replying to but just to make you happy I will do. Also why will heat vision be able to kill Buu he will just keep regenerating.



It wasn't good enough?  Perhaps you just have a superiority complex.  The post got across the exact point that the video did.

Buu cannot regenerate from everything, if he was sufficiently vaporised he would be quite dead.  The guy isn't invincible as already stated in this thread and there is no attack in Dragonball that matches up to the potential strength of Superman's heat vision.  Supes has deflected Darkseids Omega Beam with his heat vision before.  Seriously, an intense heat vision equals one dead Buu.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Enclave said:
> 
> 
> > Superman has shown feats of strength far surpassing anything anybody in Dragonball has ever shown.  It is a very safe bet that Supermans punches would hurt more than Super Buu 3's punches or Vegittos punches.
> ...


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> =Enclave;6566677]It wasn't good enough?  Perhaps you just have a superiority complex.  The post got across the exact point that the video did.


Lets try not make this personal. But you didn't say what was shown in the video did you, which I allready knew about end of!



> Buu cannot regenerate from everything, if he was sufficiently vaporised he would be quite dead.  The guy isn't invincible as already stated in this thread and there is no attack in Dragonball that matches up to the potential strength of Superman's heat vision.  Supes has deflected Darkseids Omega Beam with his heat vision before.  Seriously, an intense heat vision equals one dead Buu.


Show me a scan of how powerfull his heat vission is, if you cant ask Endless Mike to help you out.
Sorry about the shitty editing


----------



## Vicious (Jan 5, 2007)

supes heat vision deflected omega beam thats good enough to fry buu. he also is fast as light or faster, which is above dbz speed.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> supes heat vision deflected omega beam thats good enough to fry buu. he also is fast as light or faster, which is above dbz speed.


Why how powerfull is his heat vission suposed to be? or what in comparison with exactly? and superman can travel maybe lightspeed but show me a scan where supermans combat speed is faster then light?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Eh no worries about your editing, I'm not a stickler about it unless you are jplaya at which point I would mock you for claiming that you are probably going to be a mod soon yet not knowing how to properly quote. 



> Superman has shown some physical strength feats better then Dbz, but what you are forgetting is Dbz relies on there Ki abilities to make them stronger or power up.
> And you forgot to answer my question as to why Clark Kent will be smart enough to be tricked into being transformed yet Picollo who is smarter couldn't



I didn't forget that at all, even so though they have never shown themselves to power up their physical hits to anywhere near Supermans level.  Their ki attacks are powerful but nothing Superman hasn't taken before without trouble thanks to his invulnerability aura and kryptonian physiology.



> But you didn't say this did you, you didn't say what you was imagining inside your head you said he couldn't be transformed  . now you know why I couldn't be bothered replying to your post.



I did say it by specifically mentioning candy Vegitto.  You just misunderstood my point which is why I clarified in my next post which I seriously think you totally missed reading.  It's at the very bottom of the 5th page if you still haven't seen it.



> Lets try not make this personal. But you didn't say what was shown in the video, which I allready knew about end of!



I'm just not a fan of people ignoring posts of mine then trying to say I didn't say something that I did say thus why I said what I did.



> Show me a scan of how powerfull his heat vission is, if you cant ask Endless Mike to help you out.
> Sorry about the shitty editing



Do a quick google search and you should be able to easily find people in other discussions backing up my claim of Superman deflecting Darkseids Omega Beam with his heat vision.  That should be proof enough for you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Endless Mike tell me how superman can kill Super Buu? when he will just keep regenerating all of the time.



Freeze him and throw him into the sun or a black hole.

Atomize him with heat vision.

Physically beat him until he runs out of energy (like Kid Buu was doing to Mr. Buu)

Use T-Vo.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Well, when I made that point a few pages back, I never said that Supes would resist it. I believed that he would get turned to candy, and the same thing would happen as in the clip you just saw.



How can Superman resist magic, it's one of his few weaknesses.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> How can Superman resist magic, it's one of his few weaknesses.



By not getting hit in the first place, obviously.

He's fast enough to kill Buu before Buu even realized what was happening.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Freeze him and throw him into the sun or a black hole.


He can break through dimensions, he wouldent be trapped.



> Atomize him with heat vision.


In RoTaS Gotenkusu and Pikkoro burned his shredd's into gas (atomic level) he still managed to regenerate.



> Physically beat him until he runs out of energy (like Kid Buu was doing to Mr. Buu)


This is Shin Boo, he's all evil, like chibi Boo, he don't run out of energy (stated by SSJ3 Gokou).



> Use T-Vo.



FTW


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> How can Superman resist magic, it's one of his few weaknesses.



It's not actually a weakness he just isn't invulnerable against it.  He is affected the way anybody else is affected.  However you need to take into account that Superman also has a super human will power which has allowed him to overcome the effects of magic before.  I fully expect Superman to react to being turned into candy the same way that Vegitto reacted.  Hell Vegitto alone proved that it is possible for Supes to withstand the candy ray in the exact same way.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> By not getting hit in the first place, obviously.
> 
> He's fast enough to kill Buu before Buu even realized what was happening.



You mean like chibi Gokou in DB dodged a kamehameha, even tough they can destroy the moon in an instant (the moon lies 6-8 light-seconds away, depending on which possition in the orbit it is in)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Well where these foes born from magic itself?



Blaze, death goddess, controlled an entire Hell - like dimension....



> Plus correct me if I am wrong might of been a filler, but didnt Buu go into Vegitos body and start controling his body? Vegito only resisted because of his Ki control, if this move is canon then I don't see how supes can avoid it.



By not getting hit?

Or just freezing or vaporizing him before it happens?

Even if Buu did enter, he would find that to be a huge mistake, since not only are Superman's insides just as invulnerable as his outsides, but every individual cell serves as a solar battery containing massive amounts of energy, so being inside of his body would be like being inside of a miniature sun.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Enclave said:


> It's not actually a weakness he just isn't invulnerable against it.  He is affected the way anybody else is affected.  However you need to take into account that Superman also has a super human will power which has allowed him to overcome the effects of magic before.  I fully expect Superman to react to being turned into candy the same way that Vegitto reacted.  Hell Vegitto alone proved that it is possible for Supes to withstand the candy ray in the exact same way.



Japanese mythology Chi, electromagnetical energy that runs through every being, creatures as well as spirits.

That's what makes the DB character so strong, fast and not so vulnerable.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't you need pure possitive chi to neutralize pure negative?

I think the absorbation technique (After all Superman cannot raise a chi barrier to protect himself) and a solar system bust attack.

After all Majin Bejiita's suecide didn't destroy the planet but was clearly more powerful than Fruiza's attack that destroyed the planet.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> He can break through dimensions, he wouldent be trapped.



Do you even understand the conditions inside a black hole? Unless you're moving FTL, time is frozen for you, and merely entering the event horizon would tear him to component molecules. Also you didn't respond to the sun.



> In RoTaS Gotenkusu and Pikkoro burned his shredd's into gas (atomic level) he still managed to regenerate.



That's not atomic level, mist - like forms are composed of invidual molecules at the smallest, and particles around 0.5 millimeters wide at the largest.



> This is Shin Boo, he's all evil, like chibi Boo, he don't run out of energy (stated by SSJ3 Gokou).



Where was that stated? SSJ3 Goku was simply not strong enough to beat him into submission like Kid Buu did to Mr. Buu.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Enclave said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't forget that at all, even so though they have never shown themselves to power up their physical hits to anywhere near Supermans level.  Their ki attacks are powerful but nothing Superman hasn't taken before without trouble thanks to his invulnerability aura and kryptonian physiology.
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> You mean like chibi Gokou in DB dodged a kamehameha, even tough they can destroy the moon in an instant (the moon lies 6-8 light-seconds away, depending on which possition in the orbit it is in)



That kamehameha wasn't even targeted at him.... not to mention it was clearly seen by a member in the audience as it flew past, and it hardly destroyed the moon "in an instant", there was considerable dialogue and such before it was shown that the moon was gone. Also 99.9999% of ki blasts in DBZ don't move anywhere near that fast.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Japanese mythology Chi, electromagnetical energy that runs through every being, creatures as well as spirits.
> 
> That's what makes the DB character so strong, fast and not so vulnerable.



Vast amounts of solar energy runs through every Kryptonian's body.  That's what makes the Kryptonians so strong, fast and no so vulerable.

Seriously, Superman has shown greater durability feats, greater strength feats and greater speed feats than Dragonball characters.  I don't know why people find this so hard to believe.

Seriously, Dragonball fanboys often remind me of Sasuke fanboys.  It's scary.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Japanese mythology Chi, *electromagnetical* energy that runs through every being, creatures as well as spirits.
> 
> That's what makes the DB character so strong, fast and not so vulnerable.



Sort of like the energy field constantly surrounding Superman's body.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Don't you need pure possitive chi to neutralize pure negative?



No.



> I think the absorbation technique (After all Superman cannot raise a chi barrier to protect himself)



He already has a barrier, that is constantly on. Not to mention he can simply vaporize the goo, or blow it away, or freeze it, or move so fast as to not be hit by it in the first place.



> and a solar system bust attack.



Evidence of this would be nice.



> After all Majin Bejiita's suecide didn't destroy the planet but was clearly more powerful than Fruiza's attack that destroyed the planet.



Because Freiza used a chain reaction that built up over time....


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > Freeza in his first form was able to destroy a planet with an energy blast or death ball, Super Buu is way more powerfull then Freeza nevermind his first form so god only knows what his energy is capible of. Is superman more durable then a planet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Do you even understand the conditions inside a black hole? Unless you're moving FTL, time is frozen for you, and merely entering the event horizon would tear him to component molecules. Also you didn't respond to the sun.


Speculation, no one have ever been in a black hole and live to tell about it, in fact no one has been in a black hole.

Besides a black hole is supose to be a rift to an other dimension, pretty much what Boo created.

He was a universal threat stated serval times, I doubt the power of a star would be enough to destroy him.



> That's not atomic level, mist - like forms are composed of invidual molecules at the smallest, and particles around 0.5 millimeters wide at the largest.


Indeed forgot about that, but how do you know that he dont consist of an element, after all he is a magical creature.




> Where was that stated? SSJ3 Goku was simply not strong enough to beat him into submission like Kid Buu did to Mr. Buu.


In the manga, you should read it. Voleume 42 or takabon 26.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> No.


I'm pretty sure it is.



> Evidence of this would be nice.


Seru stated it, in volume 35.



> Because Freiza used a chain reaction that built up over time....


Gokou said that Fruiza held back because the planetary destruction would've damage him. - Have you even read the DB manga?


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Endless Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Freeze him and throw him into the sun or a black hole.
> ...


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Sort of like the energy field constantly surrounding Superman's body.


The source that protects him from the Omega effect?


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Normal Superman - 5/10, could see some ways that he beats Boo, but Boo could win.
All star Superman / Pre-crisis Superman 9,9/10 - If Superman is careless enoguh than, only then will Boo have a chanse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Speculation, no one have ever been in a black hole and live to tell about it, in fact no one has been in a black hole.



Yet we've observed them and modeled them in computer simulations, and understand most of the physics behind them.



> Besides a black hole is supose to be a rift to an other dimension, pretty much what Boo created.



Wrong. A black hole is an infinitely collapsed mass with an escape velocity greater than light.



> He was a universal threat stated serval times, I doubt the power of a star would be enough to destroy him.



It was stated that he destroyed "many planets", and he was never exposed to a pressure of hundreds billions of earth atmospheres, heat equivalent of dozens of millions of degrees fahrenheit, in a massive nuclear furnace that would rip apart his very atoms in fusion reactions. In fact he's been severely damaged by much, much less.



> Indeed forgot about that, but how do you know that he dont consist of an element, after all he is a magical creature.



I fail to see how this is relevant to your claim that he was atomized, when he was clearly not.



> In the manga, you should read it. Voleume 42 or takabon 26.



Could you be more specific? I don't want to waste an hour searching through an entire volume.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> I'm pretty sure it is.



And I'm pretty sure you're wrong, considering it was stated he could have been killed many times before but people were just too careless, lazy, or stupid to do so.



> Seru stated it, in volume 35.



You mean right before his attack exploded and created a crater only 200 feet or so in diameter? 

Not to mention he was completely drunk with power and overestimating himself, as he tends to do a lot, and that Kid Buu, who was clearly more powerful than Cell, fired a blast that Goku and Vegeta (who both had access to SSJ2 forms at the time, which are stronger than Cell) were unable to block, yet it only destroyed the earth, not the rest of the solar system.

Combined with the fact that this is the only mention of power on that scale anywhere in the entire manga, it's highly likely he was simply bluffing or overestimating himself.



> Gokou said that Fruiza held back because the planetary destruction would've damage him. - Have you even read the DB manga?



Obviously more than you have, since Freiza himself stated that he would survive the explosion because he could survive in space.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Yet we've observed them and modeled them in computer simulations, and understand most of the physics behind them.


Not completely ... 




> Wrong. A black hole is an infinitely collapsed mass with an escape velocity greater than light.


Nowhere close infnity. It's all the matter of an entire solar system combinded.
With a very small size, with a gravity so instense that not even light can escape it.



> It was stated that he destroyed "many planets", and he was never exposed to a pressure of hundreds billions of earth atmospheres, heat equivalent of dozens of millions of degrees fahrenheit, in a massive nuclear furnace that would rip apart his very atoms in fusion reactions. In fact he's been severely damaged by much, much less.


You're going by the anime? - Takabon volume 25, ?If he is not stoped the universe will soon come to an end?
Why do you think all the four Kaioshin's feared him?



> I fail to see how this is relevant to your claim that he was atomized, when he was clearly not.


Magical creature ... And you don't know if he was plasmamized.



> Could you be more specific? I don't want to waste an hour searching through an entire volume.


That would mean that I have too + I would need to scan it, put it up on imageshack, reply and post it. - You do it, time saver.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > He could either break through or vibrate through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> The source that protects him from the Omega effect?



No, not that, the bioelectric field that all Kryptonians posess.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Endless Mike*
> 
> By far.


And its safe to say so is Buu, not to mention his Ki attacks should be far beyond Freizas





> Our Worlds at War (even though Darkseid was weakened at the time), Apokolips Now.


Scans please Mike.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> And I'm pretty sure you're wrong, considering it was stated he could have been killed many times before but people were just too careless, lazy, or stupid to do so.


Gotenkusu, Gohan, Bejiito, they didn't finish him off, and how does DBZ character finish people off, yes that's right, chi blast's.



> You mean right before his attack exploded and created a crater only 200 feet or so in diameter?


Because Gohan neutralized it sending the blast away in the oposit direction.



> Not to mention he was completely drunk with power and overestimating himself, as he tends to do a lot, and that Kid Buu, who was clearly more powerful than Cell, fired a blast that Goku and Vegeta (who both had access to SSJ2 forms at the time, which are stronger than Cell) were unable to block, yet it only destroyed the earth, not the rest of the solar system.


Akira Toriyama usually don't bluff.



> Combined with the fact that this is the only mention of power on that scale anywhere in the entire manga, it's highly likely he was simply bluffing or overestimating himself.


The series didn't go on so much more after that.




> Obviously more than you have, since Freiza himself stated that he would survive the explosion because he could survive in space.


But Gokou said that Fruiza held back because he was afraid of the explotion.

He wanted to win in a ring out because he could survive in vacuum and saiyajins couldent.

But it was stated that he held back.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Not completely ...



Close enough. We don't completely understand gravity, that hardly means that if we drop a bowling ball we can't say that it will fall to the ground.



> Nowhere close infnity. It's all the matter of an entire solar system combinded.



Um, no. Most black holes are formed when a large star goes supernova at the end of its lifespan, ejecting some of its mass into space, and the rest collapsing into a singularity.



> With a very small size, with a gravity so instense that not even light can escape it.



Which is what I just said....



> You're going by the anime?



No, I'm going by the canon manga.



> - Takabon volume 25, ?If he is not stoped the universe will soon come to an end?
> Why do you think all the four Kaioshin's feared him?



Scan please, or at least a chapter number. Furthermore, they obviously meant he would go around destroying planets and no one would be able to stop him.

As for why they feared him, well I'd fear him too if he was going to come to my home and kill me, which he did to them once before and was attempting to do again.



> Magical creature ... And you don't know if he was plasmamized.



"Plasmamized" isn't even a word.

He was killed by being disintegrated, obviously at a more thorough level than Picollo and Gotenks managed, so why don't you think such a thing would kill him?



> That would mean that I have too + I would need to scan it, put it up on imageshack, reply and post it. - You do it, time saver.



Sorry, that's not the way it works. You're the one who made the claim, so you have to provide the evidence.

Also, I know where the manga is online, just a chapter number would be good enough.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Scans please Mike.



You have 2 people telling you about his heat vision deflecting the Omega Effect not to mention withing 10 seconds you could do a quick google search and find many more people saying the exact same thing.  Face it, Supermans heat vision is strong enough to block/deflect the Omega Effect.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> And its safe to say so is Buu



I don't remember him being hit directly with a planet - destroying attack. I could be wrong, though.



> not to mention his Ki attacks should be far beyond Freizas



And your point is?



> Scans please Mike.



Link removed


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Jaydaime said:
> 
> 
> > Vibrate through? Since when did Buu become The Flash?
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> Gotenkusu, Gohan, Bejiito, they didn't finish him off, and how does DBZ character finish people off, yes that's right, chi blast's.



So you assume that's the only thing that could kill him? What kind of ass - backwards logic is that? Do you have any evidence whatsoever for this claim? 



> Because Gohan neutralized it sending the blast away in the oposit direction.



Nope, Gohan's blast collided with it, and they both exploded.



> Akira Toriyama usually don't bluff.



What? I'm not saying AT was bluffing, I'm saying Cell was bluffing. You do realize it's possible to write a fictional character not telling the truth?



> The series didn't go on so much more after that.



There's an entire story arc after that, the longest one in the entire manga IIRC.



> But Gokou said that Fruiza held back because he was afraid of the explotion.



No, _Freiza_ said he held back because he wanted to fight Goku. Yet he didn't use any opportunities after that to attempt to accelerate the process of the planet's destruction.



> He wanted to win in a ring out because he could survive in vacuum and saiyajins couldent.



That was his back - up plan.



> But it was stated that he held back.



See above.


----------



## Jay (Jan 5, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> ... I must've been reading a _different _OBF.


Sorry but I just have to answer this now.
And I think by 150 posts in the space of 3 days speaks for itself  .


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > Endless Mike said:
> >
> >
> > > Buu is fast enough to vibrate through. I have seen a episode of superman where he has a race against the flash and he has to vibrate through some ice and in that race there no way near as fast as you make them out to be, it takes them ages just to run around the earth once.
> > ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

As ridiculous as it is, Superman has been able to withstand Darkseid's Omega Beams. He has done it in OWAW.

Even more, he managed to deflect it with his heat vision in Apokolips Now!.

Darkseid's Omega Beams have also failed against Doomsday and have been deflected by Wonder Woman's bracelets.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Sorry but I just have to answer this now.
> And I think by 150 posts in the space of 3 days speaks for itself  .



If you'll notice, people here are far from happy. Antagonised is the word I'd use.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 5, 2007)

Super Buu lacks the killing instinct and amazing learning capabilities. IMO, Kid Buu stands a better chance even if he is less powerful.


Kid buu is stronger then super buu..... Anyways I don't think superman could kill buu, I mean What would he do? He won't die from getting hit hard, lazer eyes, a speed blits nothing. Buu would just ALLOW Supes to keep hiting him till he runs out of energy then eat him....


----------



## Kai (Jan 5, 2007)

Jaydaime, it seems you only answer in threads with DBZ characters in them. Why is that? Also, why is it you create this thread? It will immediately become infested of Phenomenol and Jplaya. Eventually, this thread will meet the same fate as the Flash vs Goku thread and the Superman vs Goku thread.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 5, 2007)

I say Super... Buu would win. Superman would get his boyscout ass kick by Super Buu. Super Buu could just absorb Superman or change into chocolate candy and eat them to death. And no, Superman can't fight Super Buu as a piece of chocolate since he's weak against magic. Only reason why Vegetto was still able to fight is because he was created out holy magic fusion.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 5, 2007)

> What? I'm not saying AT was bluffing, I'm saying Cell was bluffing. You do realize it's possible to write a fictional character not telling the truth?



Bluffing? What makes you think that, Cell in his second form when he was about to blow up was going to destory the earth. Frieza and Vegeta were at the levels of planet destorying so what makes you think Cell would bluff? and wheres the proof?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2007)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I say Super... Buu would win. Superman would get his boyscout ass kick by Super Buu. Super Buu could just absorb Superman or change into chocolate candy and eat them to death. And no, Superman can't fight Super Buu as a piece of chocolate since he's weak against magic. Only reason why Vegetto was still able to fight is because he was created out holy magic fusion.



Supermn isn't weak to magic,thats a common misconception. He simply isn't invunerable to it,however he still has godly stamina which allos him to take magical lightning bolts and such  without dieing.

Superman would realize Buu is a souless beast,and would go all out on him. Either freezin him,or buring him to literal nothingness with heat vision.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 5, 2007)

Were all of those Superman feats from his Post Crisis days Endless Mike? I'm only curious.



> *Kid buu is stronger then super buu*



NO WAY IN HELL!!!! Oh and by the way nice sig..._NICE  _


----------



## Phenomenol (Jan 5, 2007)

Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough or your also a Buu you can hurt him. But his Ki is unlimited, he will regenerate every single damn time always be at 100% and in seconds. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.

Super BUU would ANNHILATE superman and I really mean that, no close fight bollox, supes would just get pounded. We are talking about a UNIVERSE destoyer here.

I could see Super Buu taking killing 99% of all the people or Marvel or Dc's earth if he ever went there

Btw Kid Buu ISN'T stronger, Super BUU with Goten, Trunks, Picollo and Mystic Gohan was the most powerful being in DBZ after Vegetto!

Supes gets owned.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 5, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough or your also a Buu you can hurt him. But his Ki is unlimited, he will regenerate every single damn time always be at 100% and in seconds. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.
> 
> Super BUU would ANNHILATE superman and I really mean that, no close fight bollox, supes would just get pounded. We are talking about a UNIVERSE destoyer here.
> 
> ...



kid buu isnt even top 3 of strongest forms of buu. Alot of cats got confused on that bad dub line. 

Kidd Buu is the most evilest because its his pure form not shaped with other personalities, but he's far from the strongest


----------



## Phenomenol (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, Jplaya!.....It is good to see you, haven't seen you post in a while..............^^^


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 5, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yes, Jplaya!.....It is good to see you, haven't seen you post in a while..............^^^



*daps* what it do kid. I been laying low for a minute, cats on the site trying to hold me down man. Shit is disgusting


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 5, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> kid buu isnt even top 3 of strongest forms of buu. Alot of cats got confused on that bad dub line.
> 
> Kidd Buu is the most evilest because its his pure form not shaped with other personalities, but he's far from the strongest



Kid Buu isnt the strongest if you measure in Power Levels or anything like that but he has the most endurence out of all the Buus and the Buus has so much endurence to begin with.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 5, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Kid Buu isnt the strongest if you measure in Power Levels or anything like that but he has the most endurence out of all the Buus and the Buus has so much endurence to begin with.



he doesnt have the most endurance

the difference in power level between the vegetto and choubuu fight, the chou gohan super buu fight was a much greater gap than the gap between kid buu and ssj3 goku. Kid Buu was actually stronger than ssj3 goku so goku's attacks were not damaging him as much as vegetto's and chou gohan's was when he was super buu and chou buu. Goku could never attain the ki needed to defeat him


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 5, 2007)

> Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough or your also a Buu you can hurt him. But his Ki is unlimited, he will regenerate every single damn time always be at 100% and in seconds. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.



When was any of that, other than him being able regenerate, stated? I'm not necessarily calling you a lier, I just don't remember that being said and some scenes clearly contradict this...



> Super BUU would ANNHILATE superman and I really mean that, no close fight bollox, supes would just get pounded. We are talking about a UNIVERSE destoyer here.



No one in DBZ is a universe buster... there's not even a Galaxy buster in DBZ...



> I could see Super Buu taking killing 99% of all the people or Marvel or Dc's earth if he ever went there



I'm no comic fanatic and even I know thats not true.


----------



## Orion (Jan 5, 2007)

supes takes it to the sun and its over.


----------



## Phenomenol (Jan 5, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> When was any of that, *other than him being able regenerate, *stated? I'm not necessarily calling you a lier, I just don't remember that being said and some scenes clearly contradict this


...

You answered your own question it is because of his regenrative abilties. Also if you are stronger than a Buu you can deal damage to them.



> No one in DBZ is a universe buster... there's not even a Galaxy buster in DBZ...



Go watch Episode 271.....Super Buu was shattering the universe....Kid Buu was stated in the anime to have destroyed a Galaxy as well!



> I'm no comic fanatic and even I know thats not true.



Then you need to read more comics so you can understand what I am talking about. If you knew anything about the DC hero's on earth.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 6, 2007)

> ...
> 
> You answered your own question it is because of his regenrative abilties. Also if you are stronger than a Buu you can deal damage to them.



No that's not what I'm asking...here I'll bold it for you:


> Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough *or your also a Buu you can hurt him*. *But his Ki is unlimited*, he will regenerate every single damn time *always be at 100%* and in seconds. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.


Those are the point's I want sorted out.



> Go watch Episode 271.....Super Buu was shattering the universe....Kid Buu was stated in the anime to have destroyed a Galaxy as well!



I've already seen that ep. and there's no universe busting in it...or anywhere in DBU, canon or non-canon and Kid Buu didn't destroy the galaxy in one go, he traveled planet to planet to acomplish this.



> Then you need to read more comics so you can understand what I am talking about. If you knew anything about the DC hero's on earth.



DC I don't know much about...but marvel has guys like Dr.Strange living on earth. If Dr.Strange is comparable to Dark Schneider like I've heard, then no, no one in DBU can beat him.


----------



## Ram (Jan 6, 2007)

I think Superman would win.


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> I've already seen that ep. and there's no universe busting in it...or anywhere in DBU, canon or non-canon and Kid Buu didn't destroy the galaxy in one go, he traveled planet to planet to acomplish this.



Actually, in non canon material, Broly from Movie #8 busted an entire galaxy in one go.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Super Buu wouldn't even get to 50% of EITHER universe. There are cosmics and whatnot that he can't even begin to destroy.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> If Dr.Strange is comparable to Dark Schneider like I've heard, then no, no one in DBU can beat him.



If Dr Strange has any prep time (like an hour or so) he can take on pretty much anything that the DBU could throw at him. 

Otherwise, there's a good chance he'll get speedblitz'd before he even utters one syllable.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 6, 2007)

> If Dr Strange has any prep time (like an hour or so) he can take on pretty much anything that the DBU could throw at him.
> 
> Otherwise, there's a good chance he'll get speedblitz'd before he even utters one syllable.



Oh, alright. My knowledge of him is still real shakey, but just how strong can he become w/prep?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 6, 2007)

Hamaru said:


> Kid buu is stronger then super buu.....



Super Buu > Fat Buu > Evil Buu > Kid Buu > Mr. Buu


...oh my god oh my god oh my god!  I just realised that I am agreeing with some points that Jplaya is making!  I feel sick.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> Oh, alright. My knowledge of him is still real shakey, but just how strong can he become w/prep?



I'm not actually a comic reader either, I'm just going on what I've learnt from the OB.

Dr. Strange has the ability to call upon the powers of cosmic beings to lend him their power. In that moment, he essentially becomes an Avatar of them. 

One such cosmic being is Eternity.



Enclave said:


> Super Buu > Fat Buu > Evil Buu > Kid Buu > Mr. Buu



Why do people think that Evil Buu is any stronger then Kid Buu? He hasn't shown any feats to differentiate himself from Kid Buu.

Infact, I see no reason why they should be different beings except for PIS.

Super Buu, is just Evil Buu and Majin Buu fused. When everybody was "unabsorbed" (can't think of the proper prefix right now), we should have been left with Evil Buu. Instead, after Majin Buu, Goten, Trunks and Picollo were removed, we were left with Kid Buu.

By all reasoning, Kid Buu should equal Evil Buu.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I'm not actually a comic reader either, I'm just going on what I've learnt from the OB.
> 
> Dr. Strange has the ability to call upon the powers of cosmic beings to lend him their power. In that moment, he essentially becomes an Avatar of them.
> 
> ...



All right thanks for the info on the Doc.

and I don't know why they put Evil Buu above kid Buu. To my Best knowledge it should look like this:
Ultamite Buu>>>Gotenks Buu>>>>>>Picollo Buu>=Super Buu>>>>>Majin Buu (first appearance)>>Kid Buu>Evil Buu>>Mister Buu


----------



## Enclave (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I'm not actually a comic reader either, I'm just going on what I've learnt from the OB.
> 
> Dr. Strange has the ability to call upon the powers of cosmic beings to lend him their power. In that moment, he essentially becomes an Avatar of them.
> 
> One such cosmic being is Eternity.



Eternity is pretty much his trump card.  On average he isn't THAT kick ass however he with even less than an hour of prep-time is beyond formidible.



> Why do people think that Evil Buu is any stronger then Kid Buu? He hasn't shown any feats to differentiate himself from Kid Buu.



Oh I know what you mean.  Technically Evil Buu and Kid Buu should be exactly equal but oddly enough Evil Buu put Mr. Buu down without any effort at all while Kid Buu actually had some minor difficulties putting Mr. Buu down.  Thus the power discrepency.  Blame AT.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Eternity is pretty much his trump card.  On average he isn't THAT kick ass however he with even less than an hour of prep-time is beyond formidible.



In a bloodlusted fight, doesn't everybody use their Trump first up? 



Enclave said:


> Oh I know what you mean.  Technically Evil Buu and Kid Buu should be exactly equal but oddly enough Evil Buu put Mr. Buu down without any effort at all while Kid Buu actually had some minor difficulties putting Mr. Buu down.  Thus the power discrepency.  Blame AT.



As I said earlier, P I S.


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 6, 2007)

Buu should have no problem hitting Superman with his choclate beam because Suoerman gets put on lock by much slower characters. Kid Buu beats Superman, spits in his mouth shits on his face then eats him


----------



## Enclave (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm just glad people here don't seem to be confused with Fat Buu and Mr. Buu.  People often think that they are the exact same entity forgetting though that Fat Buu was considerably stronger than Mr. Buu and had an evil side to him as well (thus the getting stronger the more angry he got, something Mr. Buu doesn't do)


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I'm just glad people here don't seem to be confused with Fat Buu and Mr. Buu.  People often think that they are the exact same entity forgetting though that Fat Buu was considerably stronger than Mr. Buu and had an evil side to him as well (thus the getting stronger the more angry he got, something Mr. Buu doesn't do)



Something else odd though, is that People refer to Fat Buu as Majin Buu, when in fact Kid Buu should be Majin Buu. Kid Buu was supposed to be his original form. 

He only became Fat Buu when he absorbed the "head Kai" (I haven't seen it in ages, so I don't remember his proper title).


----------



## Enclave (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Something else odd though, is that People refer to Fat Buu as Majin Buu, when in fact Kid Buu should be Majin Buu. Kid Buu was supposed to be his original form.
> 
> He only became Fat Buu when he absorbed the "head Kai" (I haven't seen it in ages, so I don't remember his proper title).



Very true, Majin Buu would more correctly indicate Kid Buu as Kid Buu originally was known as Majin Buu.  Fat Buu was only known as Majin Buu due to the fact that Buu in general was known as Majin Buu back when the Kai's fought him oh so long ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Something else odd though, is that People refer to Fat Buu as Majin Buu, when in fact Kid Buu should be Majin Buu. Kid Buu was supposed to be his original form.
> 
> He only became Fat Buu when he absorbed the "head Kai" (I haven't seen it in ages, so I don't remember his proper title).



Well people call him that because he's the first Buu we see


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2007)

superman won this battale


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Gai said:


> Well people call him that because he's the first Buu we see



That doesn't make it right. More annoyingly is the fact that this trait carries on into the video games as well.

Nice sig BTW.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

> Originaly Posted by *Endless Mike*
> 
> Good thing we're using the comics then, instead of the non - canon animated series.
> 
> ...


Im going off the fact that Buu is faster then what the flash was there, and I dont think it will be to hard to work out how to vibrate your body when you allready posses super speed, and Im pretty sure Buu would be able to work it out considering he has Picollo's mind. And whats to say Buu couldn't break out anyway?.
But to be honest it wouldn't get that far because as soon as supes breathes in to be able to do his frost breath that will be the moment when Buu gets is chance to turn him into chocolate.




> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...


Right so you have shown me three scans of a *woman saying* how supermans heat vision may be powerfull, how is this proof that his heat vision can destroy Buu? It took a long fight with Vegeta and Goku plus a super spirit bomb plus a kamehameha just to take out Kid Buu nevermind Super Buu.





> It seemed to only take a few minutes when Kid Buu beat up on Mr. Buu, and Superman is far stronger than Kid Buu physically.


Yes but this isn't Mr. Buu is it, its Super Buu, thats like comparing post with pre-crises superman.





> That's funny, because all of Buu's transmutation attacks seemed to occur at range, or when his opponent was standing still or distracted. It seemed far more difficult for him to pull it off when he was in a melee. Not to mention we know that the henka beam can be deflected by breath (Bad Buu vs. Mr. Buu), *and Superman's breath is far more powerful than Buu's breath.*


You will have to tell supes to start chewing on wrigleys extra then lol .
When Buu does fire the candy transformer at supes how will he know to deflect it with his deadly breath in time if he has never even seen it before?.
Not to mention if were comparing breathing capibilities Buu can rip open a portal to another dimension just by shouting.






> Yet you ignore the circumstances, and the fact that he doesn't use his greatest powers unless he's up against an enemy that requires it.


Exactly, and supes wont know how powerfull Super Buu is, and that will be his downfall because as soon as he starts trying to toy around that is when Buu will turn him into chocalate, just like how guys who are not as fast as supes can still hit him.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> If you'll notice, people here are far from happy. Antagonised is the word I'd use.





Space said:


> Jaydaime, it seems you only answer in threads with DBZ characters in them. Why is that? Also, why is it you create this thread? It will immediately become infested of Phenomenol and Jplaya. Eventually, this thread will meet the same fate as the Flash vs Goku thread and the Superman vs Goku thread.


If you are both so unhappy about this thread then quit complaining about it stay away and simply dont post in here, and leave the rest of us to debate.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 6, 2007)

these are the canon list of buu's from strongest to weakest

chou buu
buutenks
superbuu
majin buu(when he first appeared)
buff buu
kid buu
evil buu/ old buu
fat buu (the form at the end of the series)


----------



## Orion (Jan 6, 2007)

buu can be as strong as he wants it wont help if supes goes to the sun.


----------



## Kai (Jan 6, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> these are the canon list of buu's from strongest to weakest
> 
> chou buu
> buutenks
> ...



We're only using one Buu for this battle, and that's Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 6, 2007)

The question is not if Boo would win or not, the question is: What Boo have decided to turn Supes into ...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 6, 2007)

Michael Demiurgos said:


> The question is not if Boo would win or not, the question is: What Boo have decided to turn Supes into ...



exactly, problably super laffy taffy


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> supes takes it to the sun and its over.


I noticed you keep saying this everytime, tell me how supes would take this to the sun?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> I noticed you keep saying this everytime, tell me how supes would take this to the sun?



fanboy fantasy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

> fanboy fantasy



You're one to talk.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> If you are both so unhappy about this thread then quit complaining about it stay away and simply dont post in here, and leave the rest of us to debate.



You think I could care less about this thread?

My point was that people here aren't nearly as overjoyed as you claim to discuss yet another DBZ vs Supes fight.

You want proof?

@CBG & Endless: does it fill you with profound joy knowing that yet again you are being forced to prove why Superman's abilities work the way they do?


----------



## Orion (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> I noticed you keep saying this everytime, tell me how supes would take this to the sun?



same way hes done before,grab a bitch and ftl to the sun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, it seems inevitable for any DBZ vs. Superman thread. . .


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> You think I could care less about this thread?
> 
> My point was that people here aren't nearly as overjoyed as you claim to discuss yet another DBZ vs Supes fight.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about people being overjoyed discussing this in here? and that isn't proof what you are saying its an opinion.
200+ posts speaks for itself that obviously most people dont mind debating over this, if your not happy about this thread go and complain to a mod.
And Mike and CBG arn't being forced to do anything whatsover if they dont wont to debate then they wont its as simple as that.



vlaaad12345 said:


> same way hes done before,grab a bitch and ftl to the sun.


This is exactly what I knew and wanted you to say. And when he does grab Buu and decides to fly towards the sun that is when Buu will either use the candy transformer on him or absorbed him.
So thats your taking it to the sun theory gone.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Who said anything about people being overjoyed discussing this in here? and that isn't proof what you are saying its an opinion.



ranted, I was being sarcastic when I said it gives people profound joy, but:



Jaydaime said:


> IMO the battledome has been pretty boring just lately, but I have noticed alot of people *like to debate *when a dbz character is involved or is against a comic one.



People don't like things that don't give them some kind of enjoyment.



Jaydaime said:


> 200+ posts speaks for itself that obviously most people dont mind debating over this, if your not happy about this thread go and complain to a mod.



Yet again, couldn't care less. Also, post amount = does not equal happines.

The official Goku vs Superman thread hit 3,000 posts. Going by your theory, they must have been really happy people.



Jaydaime said:


> This is exactly what I knew and wanted you to say. And when he does grab Buu and decides to fly towards the sun that is when Buu will either use the candy transformer on him or absorbed him.
> So thats your taking it to the sun theory gone.



You do know how fast supes can go, right?


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

> Mortalis said:
> 
> 
> > ranted, I was being sarcastic when I said it gives people profound joy, but:
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually, Superman can go FTL. He took Darkseid to the sun, and took Wonder Woman to the sun as well.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Actually, Superman can go FTL. He took Darkseid to the sun, and took Wonder Woman to the sun as well.


Yes I know but how long did it take him about?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Less than 1 minute, and 54 seconds, with regards to Wonder Woman.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Less than 1 minute, and 54 seconds, with regards to Wonder Woman.


And it takes a light around 8 mins from the sun to reach the earth.
But is that 1 minute 54 seconds not contradicting itself? when Im sure superman himself has said he cant go lightspeed in another comic before?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Phenomenol also reiterates that Superman said he can't go faster than light, when asked to catch a Zeta Beam (which transports objects and things across light-years of space and distance). If I recall right, that's way back in the early JLA issues, early to mid, if not late 90s.

Since then, Superman now recognizes the _unconscious_ limits that he places upon his powers, _in addition_ to the conscious limits that he exercises, as discovered in Our Worlds at War.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phenomenol also reiterates that Superman said he can't go faster than light, when asked to catch a Zeta Beam (which transports objects and things across light-years of space and distance). If I recall right, that's way back in the early JLA issues, early to mid, if not late 90s.
> 
> Since then, Superman now recognizes the _unconscious_ limits that he places upon his powers, _in addition_ to the conscious limits that he exercises, as discovered in Our Worlds at War.


Right so in that comic it was a different or older version superman then, I thought it was just a plothole in the comic but Ill take your word for it.
So that would mean that supes is 4x faster then the speed of light then? but does it actually state that anywhere or do people just asume that by timing it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

It's the same Post-Crisis Superman, just earlier in DC history (judging from OWAW, I'd say absolute minimum of a year).

And yes, it's been stated, and timed, by the Brother I satellite itself, and commented by Max Lord to Wonder Woman.


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

No probs I just wanted to know for sure thanks.
Anyway 1 minute 54 seconds is plenty of time to use the candy transformer or absorbtion, espacially if superman is allready right in front of him and holding him.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> No probs I just wanted to know for sure thanks.
> Anyway 1 minute 54 seconds is plenty of time to use the candy transformer or absorbtion, espacially if superman is allready right in front of him and holding him.



buu turns into puddy and goes down superman's throat (no homo)


----------



## Jay (Jan 6, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> buu turns into puddy and goes down superman's throat (no homo)


  funny but true


----------



## Nahrootoe (Jan 6, 2007)

> No probs I just wanted to know for sure thanks.
> Anyway 1 minute 54 seconds is plenty of time to use the candy transformer or absorbtion, espacially if superman is allready right in front of him and holding him.



1 minute and 54 seconds both ways.

If Buu can turn Superman into candy, Superman can just roast a hole in his head with his heat vision that's hot as the fires of hell.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 6, 2007)

I still have some questions.

When was anything bolded in this quote stated?





> Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough or *your also a Buu you can hurt him. But his Ki is unlimited*, he will regenerate every single damn time *always be at 100% and in seconds*. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.



And are ALL those feats that Endless Mike posted from Superman's Post-Crisis days? Or is Buu not facing Post-Crisis Superman anymore?


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 7, 2007)

Super Boo was the result of absorbing Mystic Gohan right? If so he is by far the strongest of the boos and can easily wipe out Clark Kent.


----------



## Orion (Jan 7, 2007)

Shunsui said:


> Super Boo was the result of absorbing Mystic Gohan right? If so he is by far the strongest of the boos and can easily wipe out Clark Kent.



not really clark has takin on stronger.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 7, 2007)

Honestly if we're talkin bloodlust, it takes all of less than a nano second for Superman to decide Super Buu wants to be a Star and thusly uses his heat vision to ignite Buu into a Star or Nova or Supernova. Or if he's feeling kind just a big ball of  flames.


----------



## Phenomenol (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> No that's not what I'm asking...here I'll bold it for you:
> 
> Those are the point's I want sorted out.
> 
> ...



Did you ever see Kid Buu against Super Saiya-jin 3 Goku? He never ran out of ki and he always reformed himself back to normal. That is what I mean when his ki is unlimited. The buu part was a typo........

Again Super Buu 3 vs. Vegetto Super Buu 3 was destroying the Entire Universe until Vegetto stopped him. You obviously did not watch it. Also Kid Buu destroyed a Galaxy, and the anime clearly shows a Galaxy being obliterated in SECONDS. He did NOT do it planet to planet.

Bwhahahahaahah....Doctor Strange and Dark Schneider are OVERRATED characters....This is why the battledome is so IGNORANT because everyone here goes off what others say and don't know their damn selves.


----------



## Kai (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Again Super Buu 3 vs. Vegetto Super Buu 3 was destroying the Entire Universe until Vegetto stopped him. You obviously did not watch it.


Prove it.



			
				Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Also Kid Buu destroyed a Galaxy, and the anime clearly shows a Galaxy being obliterated in SECONDS. He did NOT do it planet to planet.


This is when he first appeared, right?



			
				Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Bwhahahahaahah....Doctor Strange and Dark Schneider are OVERRATED characters....This is why the battledome is so IGNORANT because everyone here goes off what others say and don't know their damn selves.


Maybe you say that, or maybe you're unaware that people just concur with each other....


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 7, 2007)

> Did you ever see Kid Buu against Super Saiya-jin 3 Goku? He never ran out of ki and he always reformed himself back to normal. That is what I mean when his ki is unlimited. The buu part was a typo........



When Super Buu fought he was huffing and puffing after all of his fights (i.e. against Gotenks, Chou-Gohan, Vegetto). And no, being able to regenerate to full power is not = to infinite ki.



> Again Super Buu 3 vs. Vegetto Super Buu 3 was destroying the Entire Universe until Vegetto stopped him. You obviously did not watch it. Also Kid Buu destroyed a Galaxy, and the anime clearly shows a Galaxy being obliterated in SECONDS. He did NOT do it planet to planet.



WTF? I already said I watched it, how are you gonna call me a lier? No he wasn't going to destroy the universe. If he was capable of doing so the planet would have been long gone. And YES kid buu DID have to go planet from planet to do so. 



> Bwhahahahaahah....Doctor Strange and *Dark Schneider* are *OVERRATED characters*....This is why the battledome is so IGNORANT because everyone here goes off what others say and don't know their damn selves.



*AWW HELL NO YOU DID NOT CALL DARK SCHNEIDER OVERRATED!!!!!*


----------



## Phenomenol (Jan 7, 2007)

> WTF? I already said I watched it, how are you gonna call me a lier? No he wasn't going to destroy the universe. If he was capable of doing so the planet would have been long gone. And YES kid buu DID have to go planet from planet to do so.



You are chatting complete and Utter Bullocks! I have every original japanese DVD and

Episode 270: "The Dimension is Shattered! Is Buu Out of Control?!" It shows Buu having the power to destroy the universe if Vegetto did not stop him. Now go and actually watch it.......

I don't think so. Buu was only around for a few years before he was sealed up (its stated) and he wiped out an entire galaxy. You have any idea just how many planets there would have to be in a Galaxy? Theres an estimated 100 billion stars in a galaxy and you say he went to each planet and STAR one by one? LOL. Sure he may have started out that way (ie you see him on one planet shooting actual people individually) because it was fun but he no doubt got bored and decidedly to expediate matters. Unless you're trying to say he actually went on to a couple of hundred billion planets one by one and actually shot people, destroyed some stuff and THEN blew the planet. Even if he destroyed a planet/Star a minute he would only manage to destroy just over 500 million planets/Stars in a THOUSAND years. It would take him millenia to wipe out a galaxy that way and yet he done it in a few years. Use some common sense

*Doesn't look like one by one to me.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Are we going by anime or manga?


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You are chatting complete and Utter Bullocks! I have every original japanese DVD and
> 
> Episode 270: "The Dimension is Shattered! Is Buu Out of Control?!" It shows Buu having the power to destroy the universe if Vegetto did not stop him. Now go and actually watch it.......
> 
> ...



Like I'm gonna listen to someone who says DS is OVERrated.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Yes he can go lightspeed or maybe just under, but even at lightspeed do you know how long it takes to get to the sun? obviously not or wouldn't of just said that.



Yeah, 8.31 minutes at LS. But Supes goes faster then LS.

Mind explaining how Buu will even survive the trip there? There's a heck of a lot of air friction to put up with at more then 299,792 k's per second.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Bluffing? What makes you think that, Cell in his second form when he was about to blow up was going to destory the earth. Frieza and Vegeta were at the levels of planet destorying so what makes you think Cell would bluff? and wheres the proof?



The burden of proof is on you to prove he can actually do what he claimed, when all the evidence is against it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> Were all of those Superman feats from his Post Crisis days Endless Mike? I'm only curious.



Yes, I'm only using Post - Crisis feats.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Buu can't be beaten with physical force, true enough IF your powerful enough or your also a Buu you can hurt him.



No - limits fallacy.



> But his Ki is unlimited, he will regenerate every single damn time always be at 100% and in seconds. You'd have to atomise him into nothingness to beat him. Not even an Atom could remain.



Not only is that wrong, but it's self - contradictory. The most he ever regenerated from was mist, that's hardly atomic level. Furthermore, even if he had to be atomized to be beaten, you do realize that "atomized" means "reduced to atoms", right? This contradicts your statement that not an atom could remain.



> Super BUU would ANNHILATE superman and I really mean that, no close fight bollox, supes would just get pounded. We are talking about a UNIVERSE destoyer here.



Bullshit. Neither Buu, nor any other character in the DBU, has ever come close  to destroying a universe, or even implied anything like that.



> I could see Super Buu taking killing 99% of all the people or Marvel or Dc's earth if he ever went there



More bullshit. He would get owned in about 5 minutes once Doctor Strange or Black Alice arrived on the scene.



> Btw Kid Buu ISN'T stronger, Super BUU with Goten, Trunks, Picollo and Mystic Gohan was the most powerful being in DBZ after Vegetto!



Finally, you got something right. I guess you're not a complete failure.



> Supes gets owned.



Wrong.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> ...You answered your own question it is because of his regenrative abilties. Also if you are stronger than a Buu you can deal damage to them.



Then Superman kills him, as he is many orders of magnitude physically stronger any all DBZ characters combined.



> Go watch Episode 271.....Super Buu was shattering the universe....Kid Buu was stated in the anime to have destroyed a Galaxy as well!



Filler, non - canon bullshit.



> Then you need to read more comics so you can understand what I am talking about. If you knew anything about the DC hero's on earth.



Mirror, mirror, on the wall.... who's the most hypocritical one of all?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Buu should have no problem hitting Superman with his choclate beam because Suoerman gets put on lock by much slower characters. Kid Buu beats Superman, spits in his mouth shits on his face then eats him



Except Superman has dodged and deflected much faster attacks, and also resisted magical transmutation before.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Im going off the fact that Buu is faster then what the flash was there



You mean the non - canon, severely depowered DCAU Flash?



> , and I dont think it will be to hard to work out how to vibrate your body when you allready posses super speed, and Im pretty sure Buu would be able to work it out considering he has Picollo's mind.



Do you have any evidence at all for this assertion?



> And whats to say Buu couldn't break out anyway?.



Don't ask me to prove a negative. Burden of proof is on you.



> But to be honest it wouldn't get that far because as soon as supes breathes in to be able to do his frost breath that will be the moment when Buu gets is chance to turn him into chocolate.



Except Superman is far faster, and his breath is far stronger than the ray, which has been deflected by someone's breath in the past.



> Right so you have shown me three scans of a *woman saying* how supermans heat vision may be powerfull



A reporter conveying the findings of the brightest scientific minds on DC earth.



> , how is this proof that his heat vision can destroy Buu? It took a long fight with Vegeta and Goku plus a super spirit bomb plus a kamehameha just to take out Kid Buu nevermind Super Buu.



And Superman has much greater feats than either of those two, therefore it would not be difficult for him.



> Yes but this isn't Mr. Buu is it, its Super Buu, thats like comparing post with pre-crises superman.



Hardly. The difference is large, but nowhere near that dramatic. The fact still remains that he can be beaten up physically and lose energy this way.



> You will have to tell supes to start chewing on wrigleys extra then lol
> When Buu does fire the candy transformer at supes how will he know to deflect it with his deadly breath in time if he has never even seen it before?.



Generally, if you meet a strange, unknown foe, and he attacks you with a strange type of attack you've never seen before, the smart thing to do is not let it hit you.



> Not to mention if were comparing breathing capibilities Buu can rip open a portal to another dimension just by shouting.



Which is done by using the vibrations of his voice, in an area where the barrier between dimensions was already weak because there had been a portal there for a very long time until just recently. I fail to see how this is relevant, though, as it is unquantifiable.



> Exactly, and supes wont know how powerfull Super Buu is, and that will be his downfall because as soon as he starts trying to toy around that is when Buu will turn him into chocalate, just like how guys who are not as fast as supes can still hit him.



Because he knows their powers.... if he is up against a dangerous unknown opponent he's far more cautious. Not to mention you keep ignoring the fact that he has resisted magical transmutation before.

He is also far faster and would simply kill Buu before he could even react.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> @CBG & Endless: does it fill you with profound joy knowing that yet again you are being forced to prove why Superman's abilities work the way they do?



Is it my fault that DBZ fanboys never listen to anything anyone has to say and just repeat the same arguments over and over again despite the fact that they have been debunked a thousand times?

DBZ fanboys, next to Trekkies, are by far the most stubborn and annoying fangroup I've ever encountered.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> This is exactly what I knew and wanted you to say. And when he does grab Buu and decides to fly towards the sun that is when Buu will either use the candy transformer on him or absorbed him.
> So thats your taking it to the sun theory gone.



Except he won't be able too because he won't be fast enough, he won't even realize what is happening. Furthermore, I already explained that Superman's barrier would prevent him from being absorbed, and if Buu tries any sort of attack Supes can just deflect or dodge it. Besides, he would probably freeze him first before taking him to the sun anyway.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

> kenpachibankai said:
> 
> 
> > I still have some questions.
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > Yes he can go lightspeed or maybe just under, but even at lightspeed do you know how long it takes to get to the sun? obviously not or wouldn't of just said that.
> 
> 
> 
> He can go significantly beyond lightspeed when in a hurry. A low - end calc put him at over 5 times lightspeed. In Superman/Batman #13, he took Darkseid to the sun in only the span of time it took for them to exchange two or three sentences.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Is it my fault that DBZ fanboys never listen to anything anyone has to say and just repeat the same arguments over and over again despite the fact that they have been debunked a thousand times?
> 
> DBZ fanboys, next to Trekkies, are by far the most stubborn and annoying fangroup I've ever encountered.



Ummm... Endless, did you read the entire post? I'm guessing no. While it was addressed to you, it was aimed at Jaydaime.

Although, you did help prove my point that this is not an enjoyable debate.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> buu turns into puddy and goes down superman's throat (no homo)



Didn't I cover this one already? Superman's insides are just as invulnerable as his outsides. Their stores of solar energy make it like a gigantic nuclear furnace. If Buu tried this tactic, he would effectively be comitting suicide by sending his body to be ripped apart at a subatomic level by fusion reactions.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Did you ever see Kid Buu against Super Saiya-jin 3 Goku? He never ran out of ki and he always reformed himself back to normal. That is what I mean when his ki is unlimited. The buu part was a typo........



That's because SSJ3 Goku was weaker than Kid Buu, and didn't have enough power to wear him down.

Simply because he didn't run out of power in that fight (against a weaker opponent who only beat him by using interference from Vegeta, a genki dama, and a dragonball wish) hardly means that he has unlimited stamina in a fight against anyone. 



> Again Super Buu 3 vs. Vegetto Super Buu 3 was destroying the Entire Universe until Vegetto stopped him. You obviously did not watch it. Also Kid Buu destroyed a Galaxy, and the anime clearly shows a Galaxy being obliterated in SECONDS. He did NOT do it planet to planet.



Non - canon filler bullshit.

Even in the context of the filler, the galaxy was obviously time - lapse photography.



> Bwhahahahaahah....Doctor Strange and Dark Schneider are OVERRATED characters....This is why the battledome is so IGNORANT because everyone here goes off what others say and don't know their damn selves.



So now you think DBZ characters can beat Doctor Strange and Dark Schneider? 

You're hopeless.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You are chatting complete and Utter Bullocks! I have every original japanese DVD and
> 
> Episode 270: "The Dimension is Shattered! Is Buu Out of Control?!" It shows Buu having the power to destroy the universe if Vegetto did not stop him. Now go and actually watch it.......



It's filler. Never in the manga.



> I don't think so. Buu was only around for a few years before he was sealed up (its stated)



Where is it stated? I want a scan.



> and he wiped out an entire galaxy.



That was also filler.



> You have any idea just how many planets there would have to be in a Galaxy? Theres an estimated 100 billion stars in a galaxy and you say he went to each planet and STAR one by one? LOL. Sure he may have started out that way (ie you see him on one planet shooting actual people individually) because it was fun but he no doubt got bored and decidedly to expediate matters. Unless you're trying to say he actually went on to a couple of hundred billion planets one by one and actually shot people, destroyed some stuff and THEN blew the planet. Even if he destroyed a planet/Star a minute he would only manage to destroy just over 500 million planets/Stars in a THOUSAND years. It would take him millenia to wipe out a galaxy that way and yet he done it in a few years. Use some common sense



Go read the manga. None of that shit is in there.



> *snip*
> *Doesn't look like one by one to me.*



Ever heard of time - lapse footage?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > I think what he is saying is even though Buu can be hurt once he has regenerated he comes back completely unscaved everytime and doesn't seem to shown any sort of exhaustion afterwards, therefore he seems to be 100% again everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was up against someone stronger than him.... that hardly means that he would be unharmed by a physical assault from anyone, no matter how strong they were.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Yeah, 8.31 minutes at LS. But Supes goes faster then LS.
> 
> Mind explaining how Buu will even survive the trip there? There's a heck of a lot of air friction to put up with at more then 299,792 k's per second.


Durabilitie. And if you are going to say that how come Flash can go FTL without being vapourised? And Buu is just as durable as some of the other FTL charaters out there.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Durabilitie. And if you are going to say that how come Flash can go FTL without being vapourised? And Buu is just as durable as some of the other FTL charaters out there.



The flash is not durable, he survives those speeds by using his "speedforce" shield, which protects him from both the wear and heat caused by the friction from moving at those speeds.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Except he won't be able too because he won't be fast enough, he won't even realize what is happening. Furthermore, I already explained that Superman's barrier would prevent him from being absorbed, and if Buu tries any sort of attack Supes can just deflect or dodge it. Besides, he would probably freeze him first before taking him to the sun anyway.


Why will he not be fast enough? he has 1 minute 54 seconds to turn him into chocolate whilst supes is holding him, thats plenty of tiime considering how fast Dbz battles are timed in, the Freiza battle was suposed to be in 5mins and that was only early-mid dbz.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Why will he not be fast enough? he has 1 minute 54 seconds to turn him into chocolate whilst supes is holding him



Not if he's frozen.



> ,thats plenty of tiime considering how fast Dbz battles are timed in, the Freiza battle was suposed to be in 5mins and that was only early-mid dbz.



Yet no distance was given for that, and the anime version added about 50 extra episodes to that battle that weren't in the manga.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Ummm... Endless, did you read the entire post? I'm guessing no. While it was addressed to you, it was aimed at Jaydaime.
> 
> Although, you did help prove my point that this is not an enjoyable debate.


You didn't prove anything all you showed was that you and Endless Mike dont like debating on this thread which I allready knew, but the funny thing is you both keep comming back for more  . Which is why I made this thread in the first place because I knew it wouldn't be the usual boring 40-50 poster I knew it would be carried on for awhile first.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> You didn't prove anything all you showed was that you and Endless Mike dont like debating on this thread which I allready knew, but the funny thing is you both keep comming back for more  . Which is why I made this thread in the first place because I knew it wouldn't be the usual boring 40-50 poster I knew it would be carried on for awhile first.



That's because someone has to put you people in your place.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> The flash is not durable, he survives those speeds by using his "speedforce" shield, which protects him from both the wear and heat caused by the friction from moving at those speeds.


Sorry yes I forgot about the speedforce, but like I was saying judging just by the attacks that he can take he should be more then durable enough


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Sorry yes I forgot about the speedforce, but like I was saying judging just by the attacks that he can take he should be more then durable enough



You obviously have calculations to back this up....


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

> Endless Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Not if he's frozen.
> ...


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Sorry yes I forgot about the speedforce, but like I was saying judging just by the attacks that he can take he should be more then durable enough



He's never been exposed to heat of this magnitude before.

And I debate on a lot of threads I dislike, merely to prevent any unrealistic delusions coming from the thread.

That, and it's a convenient excuse to build up my post count.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> That's because someone has to put you people in your place.


Us people? and what place is that?


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Us people? and what place is that?



Why, the Kingdom of Fail ofcourse.


j/k


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> You obviously have calculations to back this up....


Yes I think being able to take a super spirit bomb plus Kamehameha blast should be more then enough


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Why, the Kingdom of Fail ofcourse.
> 
> 
> j/k


Well there must be alot of failures on here then, because if you will read back on the thread more people agree that Buu will win on here then lose. I think its pretty much only Endless Mike and chums that seem to disagree, which is nothing unusual considering how increadibily biased against Dbz he allways is.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Well there must be alot of failures on here then, because if you will read back on the thread more people agree that Buu will win on here then lose. I think its pretty much only Endless Mike and chums that seem to disagree, which is nothing unusual considering how increadibily biased against Dbz he allways is.



Even if more people agree that Buu will win, they dont give any opinon why he will win, its just "he will win".
And even if the majority think that Buu will win the majority isent always right.
I am actually thinking that Buu has a pretty good chance for taking Superman out, but will lose because of Superman,s superior speed (Buu isent FTL it was never proved)

But i know you will just flame me anyway Jaydaime so i usally stay away from threads like this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2007)

Using the "more people picked so-so to win" argument doesn't really work here since quite a few of the pro-DBZ people are either happily ignorant or just plain stupid.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2007)

noxname said:


> Even if more people agree that Buu will win, they dont give any opinon why he will win, its just "he will win".
> And even if the majority think that Buu will win the majority isent always right.
> I am actually thinking that Buu has a pretty good chance for taking Superman out, but will lose because of Superman,s superior speed (Buu isent FTL it was never proved)
> 
> But i know you will just flame me anyway Jaydaime so i usally stay away from threads like this.


Im yet to flame anybody on this thread and you will find that most of the hostility usual comes from the others, though I could be a dick about things if I really wanted to  .



ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Using the "more people picked so-so to win" argument doesn't really work here since quite a few of the pro-DBZ people are either happily ignorant or just plain stupid.


Im not using it as an automatic win because more people seem to think so, Im just saying theres no need for icreadibily biased people like Endless Mike to try and put others down just because he allways seems to think he's right when alot of others disagree.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> > I like the way you add to him being frozen now aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Us people? and what place is that?



It's a figure of speech.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Yes I think being able to take a super spirit bomb plus Kamehameha blast should be more then enough



And you have quantifications on these, I assume?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Well there must be alot of failures on here then, because if you will read back on the thread more people agree that Buu will win on here then lose. I think its pretty much only Endless Mike and chums that seem to disagree, which is nothing unusual considering how increadibily biased against Dbz he allways is.



I count an appeal to popularity and appeal to motive here, as well as an outright lie (there were tons of Superman supporters in this thread).

Most people who think Buu would win simply don't know anything about Superman.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Okay then the 1 minute battle with Vegeta against Buu, but I dont know why I bothering your probrably going to the say the same thing.



You don't, by any chance, mean the *Goku* vs Majin Buu fight, do you? 

When he had to fight Buu as quickly as he could before he was returned to the "next dimension"?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Jaydaime said:


> Im not using it as an automatic win because more people seem to think so, Im just saying theres no need for icreadibily biased people like Endless Mike to try and put others down just because he allways seems to think he's right when alot of others disagree.



Instead of attacking my motivations, why don't you actually attempt to address my arguments?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 7, 2007)

I am going out on a limb here and saying that Superman should be vulnerable  
by Ki. Just because it says he is just about invulnerable to everything ( even thats not fully true, ex. is magic), KI does not exsist in the DC world so there is no way he can be invulnerable to something that does not exsist in his world. With Buu being a magic being hiself, having loads and loads of Ki, almost an infinate amount of endurence, and the ability to absorb and go inside ones body I would rate his chances being pretty high to win. Strength and Speed dont always determine a victor, I have spared with plenty of people who were both alot stronger and faster than me and I still won.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

Ki is electromagnetic energy, which they do have in Superman's universe and he is invulnerable to.  Superman has this fight in the bag.  Going inside Superman's body would do no good because he is just as invulnerable in there as he is on the outside, plus it would give him time to use T-Vo against Buu.  Superman FTW.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I am going out on a limb here and saying that Superman should be vulnerable
> by Ki. Just because it says he is just about invulnerable to everything ( even thats not fully true, ex. is magic), KI does not exsist in the DC world so there is no way he can be invulnerable to something that does not exsist in his world.



By that logic, since Kryptonians don't exist in the DBU, then merely being next to one will kill Buu instantly. 



> With Buu being a magic being hiself,



With only one actual magical attack, which can be dodged or deflected, and Superman has survived similar attacks before.



> having loads and loads of Ki



Which you have yet to prove Superman has any special vulnerability to.



> , almost an infinate amount of endurence, and the ability to absorb and go inside ones body





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Didn't I cover this one already? Superman's insides are just as invulnerable as his outsides. Their stores of solar energy make it like a gigantic nuclear furnace. If Buu tried this tactic, he would effectively be comitting suicide by sending his body to be ripped apart at a subatomic level by fusion reactions.



 



> I would rate his chances being pretty high to win. Strength and Speed dont always determine a victor, I have spared with plenty of people who were both alot stronger and faster than me and I still won.



And here we have an argument from anecdotal evidence to top it all off.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 7, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I am going out on a limb here and saying that Superman should be vulnerable
> by Ki. Just because it says he is just about invulnerable to everything ( even thats not fully true, ex. is magic), KI does not exsist in the DC world so there is no way he can be invulnerable to something that does not exsist in his world. With Buu being a magic being hiself, having loads and loads of Ki, almost an infinate amount of endurence, and the ability to absorb and go inside ones body I would rate his chances being pretty high to win. Strength and Speed dont always determine a victor, I have spared with plenty of people who were both alot stronger and faster than me and I still won.



Actually, in the DCU there are martial artists who use Ki/Chi based attacks, these attacks have affected Superman the same way anything else does and that is he is highly highly highly resistant to them.

Ki != Magic you see.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 7, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Actually, in the DCU there are martial artists who use Ki/Chi based attacks, these attacks have affected Superman the same way anything else does and that is he is highly highly highly resistant to them.
> 
> Ki != Magic you see.



buu = magic you see


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> buu = magic you see




Just because he was born of magic doesn't mean he will be able to hurt Superman.  He would have to use a magical attack, which he only has one of.  Superman could easily dodge it, and even if he didn't, he has resisted transmutation before by sheer force of will (is Blaze's magic in her realm more powerful than Buu's candy transmutation?), so what is to stop him from doing it again?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 7, 2007)

jasononline said:


> Just because he was born of magic doesn't mean he will be able to hurt Superman.  He would have to use a magical attack, which he only has one of.  Superman could easily dodge it, and even if he didn't, he has resisted transmutation before by sheer force of will (is Blaze's magic in her realm more powerful than Buu's candy transmutation?), so what is to stop him from doing it again?



absortion technique = magic

change into chocolate = magic 

superman loses


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> absortion technique = magic
> 
> change into chocolate = magic
> 
> superman loses



Change into chocolate most likely wouldn't work, he has fended off greater magical transmutations, and Buu is way outclassed by Superman in terms of speed so it would be hard for him to absorb him.  Is the absorbtion instantaneous?  Because if it isn't, the instant Buu tried it, Superman would force his way out of it or vibrate through Buu.  Buu loses.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

It's hardly instantaneous, he has to release some goo from his body and have it cover whoever he wants to absorb, which takes a few seconds to cover them. Furthermore, it was resisted by Vegito when he created a barrier, and Superman has a stronger barrier around him constantly.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 7, 2007)

> Yes, I'm only using Post - Crisis feats.



Woah! I heard he was a great deal weaker than Pre-Crisis Superman. I had no idea he was still THAT good!



> Then Superman kills him, as he is many orders of magnitude physically stronger any all DBZ characters combined.



I didn't want to say this before But SOMEONE (although I won't say which someone) mentioned DS being weak so...Darshu could kill him with physical force alone to, since his punches triger Nuclear reactions. In his fight with Uriel he reduced him to a pool of *SUB*-atomic particals using *ONLY* a punch.



> Is it my fault that DBZ fanboys never listen to anything anyone has to say and just repeat the same arguments over and over again despite the fact that they have been debunked a thousand times?
> 
> DBZ fanboys, next to Trekkies, are by far the most stubborn and annoying fangroup I've ever encountered.



PLEASE! Do yourself a favor and Never step foot in TV.com forums my friend!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> Woah! I heard he was a great deal weaker than Pre-Crisis Superman. I had no idea he was still THAT good!



Just goes to show how ungodly uber Pre - Crisis Supes was.



> I didn't want to say this before But SOMEONE (although I won't say which someone) mentioned DS being weak so...Darshu could kill him with physical force alone to, since his punches triger Nuclear reactions. In his fight with Uriel he reduced him to a pool of *SUB*-atomic particals using *ONLY* a punch.



That's interesting, but I fail to see the relevance.



> PLEASE! Do yourself a favor and Never step foot in TV.com forums my friend!



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 7, 2007)

> Just goes to show how ungodly uber Pre - Crisis Supes was.



And broken. J/K  




> That's interesting, but I fail to see the relevance.



I was just trying to show Phenomenol he was wrong about 2 things: 1) Physical attks. *CAN* kill Buu.2) DS is as *WEAK* as the BigBang. 

I just wanted to kill 2 birds w/1 stone. 



> Thanks for the warning.



It's horrible.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> And broken. J/K



Very true. 



> I was just trying to show Phenomenol he was wrong about 2 things: 1) Physical attks. *CAN* kill Buu.2) DS is as *WEAK* as the BigBang.



Phenomenol is wrong about pretty much everything anyway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Save Lucifer Morningstar > Super Vegito. He finally acknowledged that in the Vegito vs. Vegito thread. There was one more, but I can't remember.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey guys! I got a great Idea! What if we create a list of which forms of Superman Buu can beat, and one w/the one he can't beat?


----------



## Vicious (Jan 8, 2007)

buu can only beat golden age superman and JLU. imo


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 8, 2007)

> buu can only beat golden age superman and JLU. imo



What about some of the really, really early versions of him? Or the movie ones?

Well it's safe to say Pre-Crisis and Superman Prime can take him.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 8, 2007)

The movie ones are basically Pre-Crisis put onto film.  The early versions are included in Golden Age.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 8, 2007)

@kenpachibankai
no shit sherlock 
superman returns loses thats for sure
any movie version would lose.
the JLU version would lose also.imo
Another Fish Eye scene


> The movie ones are basically Pre-Crisis put onto film. The early versions are included in Golden Age.


What about the JLU version animated and comic would lose?


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 8, 2007)

> The movie ones are basically Pre-Crisis put onto film. The early versions are included in Golden Age.



Ok thanks for the info! But wasn't there a time when Pre-crisis Superman had a whole bunch of Kryptonite injected into his bloodstream and was still fight and everything? The movie Superman on the otherhand was affected by kryptonite. Or is that not right?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 8, 2007)

When I say Pre-Crisis, I mean his afinity for making up powers on the spot.  Sorry about that.  I'm real tired-like .

I mean really, movie Superman could go invisible, make illusions of himself, throw saran wrap s-shields at people.  IMO, I'd say his most rediculous power was his "brick-laying" vision.  When it comes to pulling powers out your ass, Superman has proven to be king, or at least top contender.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 8, 2007)

> When I say Pre-Crisis, I mean his afinity for making up powers on the spot. Sorry about that. I'm real tired-like .
> 
> I mean really, movie Superman could go invisible, make illusions of himself, throw saran wrap s-shields at people. IMO, I'd say his most rediculous power was his "brick-laying" vision. When it comes to pulling powers out your ass, Superman has proven to be king, or at least top contender.



Ok. As far as the powers out of your ass thing goes Dark Schneider is up there to. But sadly I don't think even he will *EVER* be able to compete w/ Brick vision!


----------



## Nahrootoe (Jan 8, 2007)

Seriously, I saw the brick laying vision and was like, "WTF?"

Or his "super vibration" that he doesn't ever use in bed.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2007)

Super Puppetry >>>>>> All


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 8, 2007)

Nahrootoe said:


> Or his "super vibration" that he doesn't ever use in bed.



... 

I didn't know comics went into so much detail.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Super Puppetry >>>>>> All



don't forget about his Super Hunches.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 8, 2007)

Super women's intuition isn't any better.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 8, 2007)

What about being able to bake Super-Cakes? lol


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 8, 2007)

Well he could beat the Golden Age, DCAU, and likely the Byrne - era Supes.

Post - Crisis Supes wins, and if you take versions Bronze Age, Silver Age, Superman 1 Million, All - Star Superman, and Superman Prime it's just too easy for them to win.


----------



## bdmcol_ (Jan 9, 2007)

wow I can see this hasn't gotten anywhere so in the occurance it was superman not holding back and super buu after absorbing Gohan I would say super buu simply assuming super buu can easily blow up planets (not to say superman can't) and he can turn people into candy.  although nobody has ever seen superman or super buu go tho their full potenial, it is to my educated guessing that super buu will win.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 9, 2007)

bdmcol_ said:


> wow I can see this hasn't gotten anywhere so in the occurance it was superman not holding back and super buu after absorbing Gohan I would say super buu simply assuming super buu can easily blow up planets (not to say superman can't) and he can turn people into candy.  although nobody has ever seen superman or super buu go tho their full potenial, it is to my educated guessing that super buu will win.



Dude, it's already been made abundantly clear that Super Buu stands no chance.  Superman wins this, let it die already.  Sheesh lol.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

How many times must I point out that Superman has resisted magical transmutation before it finally sinks in?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 9, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> How many times must I point out that Superman has resisted magical transmutation before it finally sinks in?



he's not resisting this so your point is moot. Buu's magic is instant. SUpes gets zapped = supes = laffy taffy


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> he's not resisting this so your point is moot. Buu's magic is instant. SUpes gets zapped = supes = laffy taffy



I am beginning to understand why people don't like you.  Please, wrap your brain around the fact that Superman resisted transmutation that was much stronger than Buu's out of sheer will power, what possible reason do you have that he would not be able to resist Buu's?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 9, 2007)

jasononline said:


> I am beginning to understand why people don't like you.  Please, wrap your brain around the fact that Superman resisted transmutation that was much stronger than Buu's out of sheer will power, what possible reason do you have that he would not be able to resist Buu's?



thanks for your opinion. *shrugs*


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 9, 2007)

jasononline said:


> I am beginning to understand why people don't like you.  Please, wrap your brain around the fact that Superman resisted transmutation that was much stronger than Buu's out of sheer will power, what possible reason do you have that he would not be able to resist Buu's?



Now, now can you really determine that the transmutation was stronger, its never stated how strong Buu's is so you can't flat out say its weak compared to so, and so.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2007)

How many versions of Superman were there?

Oh, and is there proof that the transmutation that Superman endured is somehow greater than the one that Buu employs?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 9, 2007)

That's very true. There's no true determining factor there, thusly it's also wrong to say Buu's is stronger.

Consider this, though. As we've seen in the manga:

- Buu's beam doesn't travel incredibly fast.
- It has been blown away via some sort of Super-Breath.
- Has been resisted by other Super-Strong beings.

There are two chances for Superman to just avoid or dodge it, and after that, there is the chance that he'll simply resist it. In terms of effectiveness, that's not going to be the weapon he uses against Superman, especially if Supes just side-steps it and plows him in the face the first time he uses it.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 9, 2007)

Superman has resisted Blaze's transmutation in her realm, not to mention the Omega Effect (which I can almost guarantee is more powerful than Buu's candy beam).


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> That's very true. There's no true determining factor there, thusly it's also wrong to say Buu's is stronger.
> 
> Consider this, though. As we've seen in the manga:
> 
> ...


Well said.

It looks like Superman takes this.



jasononline said:


> Superman has resisted Blaze's transmutation in her realm, not to mention the Omega Effect *(which I can almost guarantee is more powerful than Buu's candy beam)*.


Proof?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 9, 2007)

For those of you who don't know, Blaze is a demoness that makes up part of the Triumvirate of Hell, sister to Lord Satanus, and a user of Demonic Magic.



			
				Sarutobi said:
			
		

> Proof?



The Omega Effect can erase, teleport, and reform anything it hits to fit Darkseid's wants and needs via direct manipulation of the Source (Which is basically the building blocks of the DC Universe). The only two things that have ever survived it are Doomsday and Superman, both probably because they are intrinsicly important parts of the Source.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 9, 2007)

The Omega Effect is one of the most feared forces in the DCU, IIRC.  Superman is the one of the only (if not the only) being ever to resist it, and even then it caused him alot of pain and was damaged.  Even if we haven't proved that they are stronger than Buu's, it still shows that Superman is resistant to transmutation.  Even if, and it's a big if, the transmutation did change Superman, he would atleast keep all his power just like Vegito did.

EDIT: I thought that Doomsday actually was killed by the OE, but came back like he always does when he gets killed?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> The Omega Effect can erase, teleport, and reform anything it hits to fit Darkseid's wants and needs via direct manipulation of the Source (Which is basically the building blocks of the DC Universe). The only two things that have ever survived it are Doomsday and Superman, both probably because they are intrinsicly important parts of the Source.


Hmmm....



jasononline said:


> The Omega Effect is one of the most feared forces in the DCU, IIRC.  Superman is the one of the only (if not the only) being ever to resist it, and even then it caused him alot of pain and was damaged.  Even if we haven't proved that they are stronger than Buu's, it still shows that Superman is resistant to transmutation.  Even if, and it's a big if, the transmutation did change Superman, he would atleast keep all his power just like Vegito did.


Hmmm.....

Was it _expressly stated_ that Superman and Doomsday's ability to survive it was because of their importance to the Source?  

If no, then Buu probably wouldn't be able to transmutate Supes, not only because of Supes ability to resist it, but also because of Buu's lackluster beam.

If yes, then it might be a factor.  Why?

Supes lets bullets, missles, and beams hit him _all of the time_.

Also, was Darkseid's beam magical in nature?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Doomsday actually took the Omega Beams head on, and promptly beat the hell out of Darkseid.

Although the Source doesn't protect him (never recalled that mentioned at all), Doomsday is a product of continuous evolution. Although really a flaky arguement, Doomsday evolved to the point where Darkseid's Omega Effect have little to no effect on him.

That, and jobbing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 9, 2007)

For Supes, he's been stated as an intrinsic part of the Source on more than one occasion (To the point now that, in IC, Alexander Luthor stated that "For some reason I can't explain or understand, and probably never will... Everything comes from Superman.") and after seeing Doomsday get nailed with it and walk through it, I figured that Doomsday was intrinsic as the anti-thesis to Superman; hope versus doom, good versus evil, etc.


----------

